# Ranma 1/2



## seta101 (Dec 1, 2004)

Right... where's the Ranma 1/2 thread? Ranma fans... I know you're out there. If there's enough, maybe we'll do a fanclub, if there isn't one already.


----------



## kane_x (Dec 1, 2004)

Ranma is one of the weirdest fighting mangas I've ever read... But I love it...


----------



## NarutoOfMuchStupid (Dec 1, 2004)

Prepare *to* be bent.


----------



## Crucifixation (Dec 1, 2004)

Ahh, hands off. Tatewaki Kuno's *mine*.


----------



## kane_x (Dec 1, 2004)

Orihime said:
			
		

> ...and then Ryoga who's sense of direction just plain sucks. XDDD



Not to mention his stupidity. This guys is just way too gullible...


----------



## Crucifixation (Dec 1, 2004)

I can't believe Akane is oblivious to the fact that Ryoga=P-chan.


----------



## kane_x (Dec 1, 2004)

Crucifixation said:
			
		

> I can't believe Akane is oblivious to the fact that Ryoga=P-chan.



Well, she is a very thick headed macho chick... with a bad temper. Even though there were few times when i wondered how low her IQ must have been...


----------



## R_Lee86 (Dec 1, 2004)

I only watched the first season of Ranma 1/2. It was just getting too repetative and annoying. I think I also saw the first two movies, cant exactly remember. I did also have a weird obsession with Tatewaki Kuno.


----------



## seta101 (Dec 1, 2004)

Ryoga's the best! I kinda modeled my RP character's sense of direction on him. My favorite is still Ranma though. I saw both movies, but none of the series. Anyone else think that the second one was better?


----------



## Kalm (Dec 1, 2004)

Ranma 1/2 is a hilarious anime, and pretty cool too

Favourite Character(s) - Ranma Saotome (Too cool and has that funny curse) & Shampoo (No, not because she's sluttish)

Least Favourites - Akane Tendo (Far too violent, and bad tempered) & umm...No, just Akane


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 1, 2004)

i'm reading the manga right now, since I don't have access to the anime. Its very good in my opion. the character designs and ideas are pretty alright too. I'm not a big fan of everyone have some form of curse or something, but I do like the idea of Martial Arts EVERYTHING. 

Ryoga is cool(its been awhile since I saw the anime, but I keep picturing him as being voice in the dub by the guy that does Koga from Inuyasha).
Ranma is surprisingly funny.

Akane is..well..akane. I don't like, or hate her. but I do think shes friggin' stupid 98% of the time. And seeing as Ranma has been in about 600 incidents of "Supposed Adultery" by the end of book 10, You'd think the girl would start taking his word for it by then.


----------



## blind51de (Dec 1, 2004)

Very well balanced shonen/shojo manga. Better than Inuyasha in that regard.


----------



## Ausar (Dec 1, 2004)

It's a pretty good manga to me and the fights are really wild but then again that's what draws me to certain anime/manga; the fighting.


----------



## xeleron (Dec 1, 2004)

Ranma 1/2's first few season is really good. Yet, it got boring and repetitive with jokes. I don't think they even have the ending from the manga, where Akane decided to wed Ranma >< My favorite character is probably Ukyo (don't know exact spelling) though.


----------



## azn (Dec 2, 2004)

i luv ranma?, its funny and the fighting is ok. my favorite chracter is happosie(the old peverted dude, sorry i dont know how to spell his name) i like him bc he is funny and him and ranma always get into trouble.


----------



## DeathWolf (Dec 2, 2004)

hmmm i think ranma1/2 is ok to me...the peverted old dude name is happosai hehehe


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 2, 2004)

I love Ranma 1/2 a lot.  My favorite character was without a doubt Ryouga Hibiki.


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ranma 1/2 is a very funny and silly manga/anime i like it aloi  !!!


----------



## naruto_reader (Dec 5, 2004)

Ranma 1/2 is my favorite manga of all time. i am waiting for 29 to come out.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Dec 5, 2004)

is it about this guy that turns in to a girl at totally random times


----------



## rakS (Dec 6, 2004)

?Naruto-Kun? said:
			
		

> is it about this guy that turns in to a girl at totally random times



Yes, but it's not randoom it is because of cold water

its been a while i saw the anime. is the manga better????
(normally i tend to like mangas more)


----------



## Miso (Dec 7, 2004)

Stupid but funny!

I had to laugh a lot.
But I haven't read the manga but only seen the Animes which were released  here in my home country.


----------



## seta101 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm glad this thread is soooo popular. I'll be starting a Ranma 1/2 FC! so be sure to stop by. I started with the manga, and I think it's better than the anime. and yes, Ryoga does remind me of Koga! 

must be the fangs. :xp


----------



## Naruto_Uzumaki (Dec 7, 2004)

Ryoga rules!!!

no sence of direction and hes dumb as a stick (like me) hahahaha


----------



## seta101 (Dec 7, 2004)

alright! so the Ranma 1/2 FC is UP! the link is in my sig, if you wanna join, just post!


----------



## Aruka (Dec 7, 2004)

Ranma 1/2 rocks!!!! XD


----------



## Kakashi_Love (Jun 6, 2005)

I love ranma!!!


----------



## CABLE (Jun 6, 2005)

Anybody else prefer the anime over the manga? i sure do.


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Jun 12, 2005)

Ranma ? is really good, i've read the entire manga...

Saw the first few episodes, and it didn't make me want to see more, since it generaly looked like it was just the manga in a more, boring and repetive form


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 12, 2005)

If the anime had actually finished the Ramna storyline i might have liked it better then the manga. I would've liked to see the rest of the manga animated -_- 

Still I wish Takahashi wouldve put some finality on the story, it just.... sorta... ends... after a certain point. Ahh well... thats what Fanfics are for. Ramna 1/2 will live on... FOR EVA!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (Jun 12, 2005)

Ranma is very cool.   I really like the manga, but I've only seen a few episodes of the anime, and that was a while ago. From what I remember, however, I preferred the manga over the anime (then again, that's normally the way it is with every series I like).

I haven't read the manga in a while, either... I'll have to re-read it sometime over the summer.


----------



## Gaara_81 (Jun 12, 2005)

0Oohh! ranma 1/2 rulez!! oh god i love the manga! for 3 reasons!
1)the hentai!(in the manga u can sit there and look at it for hours!)
2)storyline
3)the funnyness! w00t! it is so funny!


*Spoiler*: _possible spoler for ranma fans that haven't read the whole seris_ 



fav. character: Ukyo(sp?) first apperence book 8 or maby book 9(haven't read it in awhile)



and i love ranma 1/2.....


----------



## Zeff (Jun 13, 2005)

A vey cool manga


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 13, 2005)

*I like so much Ranma 1/2 is one of my faves mangas! ^^ I've some manga's volumes..and i saw the anime....

My fave characters are Ry?ga   , He's so funny.*


----------



## Lyre (Jun 13, 2005)

Very funny manga, just the ending kind a sucked -.- I laughed a lot while reading it   
I can wholeheartly recommend it....


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 20, 2006)

any1 like ranma out there??
for me it was the first piece of manga i'd ever seen when i was smaller, its been kinda old now and the anime's been out and stopped being aired already, but i still think its my favorite manga of all time


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ranma was a great manga. Very funny and tons of great characters. Although one thing I didnt like about Ranma was the ending in that there was none...I hated that! Nothing was resolved at all.

Oh well, it was still a great manga and one of my favorites too.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 20, 2006)

oh yea, its kinda like an extended gag manga cause there was no real plot in it, just training and fighting and doing funny stuff


----------



## mnacreman (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, I loved Ranma up till the end. Actually I've read almost every manga by Rumiko Takahashi. I was pretty pissed with the ending though. I mean nothing, absolutely nothing, happens between Ranma and Akane after 407 chapters. I kept thinking, "Is this it? Where's the rest?" I think she likes those unresolved endings the Mermaid Sagas end like that also. I've been following InuYasha I pray it has a real ending.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah the Ranma manga was good.  I wonder why the anime didn't introduce some of the manga characters.  It would've made things more interesting.  And they took out some really great parts when they were animating things.  I was so disapointed when they took out the part where the gambling king fight went crazy when they were playing Old maid.  It really pissed me off.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah very good one.   Though i would have liked to get the original version instead of the Viz one...  but good anyway.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 9, 2006)

i already own action manga ranma 1/2 currently 9 vol  i  wonder  compete vol is 32 or 34 i am confused 

 please   dont spoil about end of Ranma  i dont reads past post in this threasd 

i love it becasue it is lot of load comedy in that manga


----------



## Molekage (Apr 12, 2006)

BEST ANIME/MANGA EVAR
is there a fanclub for it btw? i just panicked when i saw this thread.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 13, 2006)

i just found out at Viz media , they already have 1-32 novel but it will releae 33-38 in future  but japasese novel already hve 32 novel but i am current on vol.9


----------



## Molekage (Apr 13, 2006)

actually, viz has up to 33 (i have it).  i think 34 is scheduled to be released in august.

Rumiko Takahashi needs to stop drawing inuyasha and make more ranma manga and anime. if i ever get rich, and shes still alive, i want to pay her into making the ending into an oav or a movie.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 13, 2006)

you got 33 novel! dam you are rich! i just bought at two ago month  for 1-9 vol but i will planning to buy 10-14 novel in Border bookstore becasue it is sale if you buy three novel then you get free novel book


----------



## Molekage (Apr 13, 2006)

haha, no, i'm a poor college student. i watched the anime through and only have vols 5-7 and 26-33. a lot of what i have comes from the above mentioned borders/amazon 4 for the price of 3 dealie.

tis too bad that it seems only me an raptor02_2001 post on this thread. dude, we need to generate more publicity for ranma! if you like fun anime/manga, its for you.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 13, 2006)

i wonder Ranma but anime dont follow Manga storyline ? but i dont planning to buy dvd ranma becasue i prefer to read novel rather anime dvd


----------



## Molekage (Apr 13, 2006)

well, i think that the anime is sometimes done better than the manga, because it has more cutesy ranma and akane scenes. also, the wording in the anime is better imo. the thing about ranma anime is that i like watching it when i work, because the dub is EXCELLENT. (so is the sub, but its hard to be know whats going on when you are mostly listening rather than watching and don't understand japanese).

the anime is not all that different from the manga. most of the differences are nuances. for example, in late vol 4/early vol 5, shampoo and ranma are at the beach attempting to take the phoenix pill from cologne, and in the anime (season 2 episode 9), they are at a ski resort, but the outcome/situation of both instances are pretty much the same. the anime sometimes extends story arcs in the manga as well.

in terms of character differences, some characters are not introducted at the time when they were introduced in the manga. gosenkugi wasn't introduced until season 6 of the anime, but he was there from nearly the beginning in the manga. other characters like akira, konatsu, etc. aren't introduced to the anime at all. i think all in all, only about 1/4 to 1/5 of the manga was made into anime.


----------



## killuahxh (Apr 13, 2006)

The Ranma 1/2 anime is for hack retards, only if you have downsyndrom can you enjoy it, otherwise it's complete diarreah.  The manga on the other hand is very good, but I did think the ending was a little half assed.


----------



## Molekage (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm not a hack retard nor do i have down syndrome, but i still liked it. it wasn't perfect, but thats how i initially got into ranma.

i liked the ending except for the open endedness of it all. thats why she should stop doing inuyasha and give ranma a better ending.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 13, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i liked the ending except for the open endedness of it all. thats why she should stop doing inuyasha and give ranma a better ending.



I agree with that 100%. There is still so much more she could do with Ranma and the gang but Inuyasha is getting really stale. I know her chances of re-starting Ranma 1/2 are realistically near zero, but you can blame a fan for dreaming


----------



## Molekage (Apr 13, 2006)

God bless you scorpio. most definately. you know, there are a lot of people on naruto fan. if we can broadcast ranma more, i'm sure a lot of people will come to the light. then, with the revival of the ranma fandom, we can convince her to start it up again. its farfetched, but i'd totally be up for it.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 13, 2006)

if you are big bussiness , you could make her but she already on another manga series  
i am not sure  
last novel 's end but i dont see anime or manga end becasue i dont there in end of story  i have no idea about that


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Apr 14, 2006)

Ranma 1/2 was a good series to begin with following after that is Inuyasha. I liked the whole thing except for the ending.


----------



## Molekage (Apr 14, 2006)

so, do you guys like the akane ranma pairing? akane really is a little bit uncute, but ranma deserves it most of the time. if they weren't so cute together, i'd actually say ranma and ukyo makes more sense.


----------



## Kent (Apr 14, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> so, do you guys like the akane ranma pairing? akane really is a little bit uncute, but ranma deserves it most of the time. if they weren't so cute together, i'd actually say ranma and ukyo makes more sense.


 I like Ranma Akane pairing, they both need someone like themselves in a relationship so it really works  

 am I the only one who liked the ending?? Sometimes it needs to be an open ending 

btw, Ranma ? rocks  one of the only manga's I've really laughed when I've read it XD


----------



## Molekage (Apr 14, 2006)

so i love the pair too. its really cute. i just think its a little unrealistic, and ukyo and ranma works better practically. 

in regards to the ending, i hated it at first, but eventually really like it. although i'd like a little bit more closure... and MORE RANMA! 

geez. i post to much on this forum. i guess that makes me a ranmatard?


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 4, 2006)

Hey i am in miss in action of Ramna but i am current on vol 17 but i will buy it at next week 18-20 vol, i am addict from that ranma ,  i wonder Viz already released 33 vol  am i right ?  it will total of 36 or 38  i check website from Japenses raw volume online said total 38 volume but Viz already releaed 1-32 volument for now , i got email from Viz rep. said they will released at bimontlhy release in futture after 33 vol


----------



## Molekage (May 5, 2006)

yeah, 33 is already out. just look at amazon or something. some people on ebay also claim to already have 34.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 5, 2006)

Viz said it will release 33 in June , 

we need to thread to alive since you and me are fan of Ranma !


----------



## Molekage (May 6, 2006)

YES. hey, want to start a ranma fanclub?

and dude, like i've said before, i own 33. i can show you a picture or something. you can get it on amazon. go go go get it!


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 7, 2006)

i rather to buy bookstore of Border store


----------



## nekocat17 (May 7, 2006)

I love Ranma1/2! I just bought volume 34 at the store today. This series is so funny. I didn't used to really like the ending, but I've gotten used to it now. I do wish it would have had more of a conclusion feeling to the ending though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



At least in the end the author made it clear that Ranma and Akane do get married eventually.




I don't think there are any characters in this series I really dislike. Although sometimes I think Akane can get kind of ridiculous with hitting Ranma with that appearing mallet because you'd think she'd take time to listen to him before doing that. But then the few times she does try to listen he just ends up insulting her instead of explaining. One of my favorite characters is Ryoga, he is really funny.

I hope someone does start a Ranma fanclub, that would be really cool.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 7, 2006)

so good more memeber mean more merry!!


----------



## Molekage (May 7, 2006)

awesome neko cat. you win for liking the best manga of all time. i also want to start an ANTI inuyasha club, so the author can WRITE MORE RANMA! 

34 is out already???


----------



## Molekage (May 7, 2006)

the RANMA FANCLUB LIVVVVEEEESSSS. check my sig for the link. Rap,want co-owner?


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 7, 2006)

sure !! i will be co-owner i will create  ranma banner in wedenday  


p.s. i love your banner 

i will join in your thread fbut not moment , i am in workplace


----------



## Molekage (May 8, 2006)

excellent, i added you as a coowner already, but you should still post on the thread.

everyone else, you know you want to join!


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

Its a great work.....I read it all a few years ago....


----------



## Molekage (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for reviving the thread. We keep trying, but no dice.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 21, 2006)

dang , i have 21 vol.   to catch to 32 (current in Viz ) i am not much in thread  

i am thankful for that


----------



## Molekage (May 21, 2006)

rap, you're alive. wait, you are thankful you don't post?


----------



## fuzzywasheshe (May 23, 2006)

alot of ranma has the fealing of fillers when i whach the anime i was like "this has to be fillers" but so there was none so i guess i wont read the manga but
it realy drags out no development with ranma and akane that prolby y it can last 6 seasons or 30 something volumes though i would like to now did akane ever find about the dirty little secret p-chan had


----------



## Molekage (May 23, 2006)

^ ranma's just a feel good, love the characters manga. also, the anime isn't necessarily told in the manga. and no, she never figures it out to my knowledge.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

Ranma is one of my favorite manga's, but the anime<<<<manga, which, umm, means that the anime is far worse than the manga. So, READ GUYS!

>_>

And what about your least favorite character? I hate Gosunkugi..

.. he sucks.


----------



## Bisuke (May 23, 2006)

I hate Shampoo.
and the girl Ranma.

>>

and yes, read the manga.  the anime's not that bad but not as good as the manga.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

Tha's true, man.

What do you think of Gosunkugi? You know, the annoying bastard that has a crush on Akane... and Ranma has fought him several times in the manga.


----------



## Bisuke (May 23, 2006)

hn, he is annoying.

>>

but, being a rival of Ranma, he can be pretty persistent.  besides, I like seeing Ranma get all jealous when Gosunkugi tries to make a move on Akane.


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 23, 2006)

i love Akane becasue she is really dumb to figure out  but she is cute and i love her angry reaction ,  i am current on 21 vol (viz manga)


----------



## Molekage (May 23, 2006)

yeah, i think gosenkugi episodes in the anime lended themselves to a cute ranma/akane scene. haven't seen him much in the manga, so i dunno about that.

the guy i really hate is ryoga. god, hes so annoying.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> hn, he is annoying.
> 
> >>
> 
> but, being a rival of Ranma, he can be pretty persistent.  besides, I like seeing Ranma get all jealous when Gosunkugi tries to make a move on Akane.



Maybe, I don't know.

And why is Ryoga annoying? I don't see anything wrong with him, and would you know.. you agree that Ryoga x Ukyo is a neat pairing?

I do.


----------



## Molekage (May 23, 2006)

i mostly dislike ryoga because he gets in the way of ranma and akane.

ryoga and ukyo is retty neat, but never going to happen according to furinken.com. from the manga, ryoga gets akiri, butwhat bothers me is ukyo, my favorite girl character, doesn't get anyone.


----------



## nekocat17 (May 30, 2006)

Does Ryoga get in Ranma and Akane's way? I never really noticed that. He would try to get with Akane but it didn't ever seem to make any difference.

I think RyogaxUkyo is a really cute pairing too. I like the chapter where they're trying to separate Ranma and Akane in that cave, but end up fighting the whole time. I like RyogaxAkari too though they're really cute together. As for Ukyo she didn't really end up with anyone, but didn't that one guy Konatsu seem to like her or something?


----------



## Molekage (May 30, 2006)

yeah... but... its... konatsu.............. ukyo deserves better!

i dunno  if it was ever in the manga, but theres this one time where akane gets these sakura moochi that can tell her who she'll end up with in season 7 of the anime. and for a while it looks like shes destined for ryoga. also there the time when ryoga learns the breking point. akane seemed to be all over him there, and the the assult on the girls locker room when they are looking for the japanese nanichuuan... GRR RYOGA.


----------



## nekocat17 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, good point. I've only actually read one chapter with Konatsu in it and he seemed kind of weird.

And all those parts with Ryoga I did read in the manga as well, but I think since Ranma and Akane do end up together I kind of forget the parts with Ryoga interfering because it didn't make any difference in the end anyway.


----------



## Molekage (May 31, 2006)

quoted for truth. but... i got so attached to ranma as a character that i want to defend his womenz. its like in fruits basket, i can't stand yuki pulling things on tohru.

yeah, konatsu, as far as i see, still thinks he is a girl. no. ukyo needs a ranma clone... if it wasn't for akane, i'd like ranma + ukyo


----------



## nekocat17 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah if Akane wasn't around it does seem like Ukyo would be Ranma's most likely choice especially if the only others are Shampoo and Kodachi. Ukyo definitely seems a little saner than a lot of the characters.

Thinking about Ryoga and Ukyo it really is a cute couple. I wonder why the author didn't try putting them together in the end.


----------



## Molekage (May 31, 2006)

does ukyo know about ryoga's pig thing? that might have something to do with it.

yeah, it seems like akari was a weird character to introduce, it ties things together better if ryoga goes for ukyo. then again, she didn't exactly tie up the ending.... maybe she liked the open endedness of it all.

all in all, ukyo seems to dominate ryoga when they are together. i think ryoga wouldn't really like that.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 1, 2006)

Good point, I don't think she does know. Now that I think about it aren't the only ones who know Ranma, Akari, and the others who are cursed. If she actually liked him I wouldn't think she'd have a huge problem with it though because she didn't mind Ranma' curse.

I never really thought about it before but now it seems kind of weird why the author didn't put Ryoga/Ukyo together in the end because there were a lot of cute scenes with them. I think the anime had more hints toward that couple though didn't they? Since the anime never introduced Akari. Ryoga/Akari does seem like it has a kind of equal thing to their relationship though because they both seem spacey sometimes. (more so on Ryoga's part) So maybe that's why the author put them together.

This sucks, I just had to retype all that because the forum logged me off.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

awww... poor neko cat.

in the anime, the ryoga ukyo things that i can remember were...
the hot springs race thing
the tunnel of lost love
the movies
they were all kind of cute, but in all of them, ukyo was bossing around ryoga who didn't really acknowledge her. that actually adds to my fodder against ryoga... TREAT UKYO WELL!!! sheesh.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 1, 2006)

I like both their characters so I guess I don't really notice when Ryoga ignores Ukyo or Ukyo yells at Ryoga.

I like the cave episode. It was funny that Ranma and Akane thought that Ryoga and Ukyo were dating, especially the end of the chapter when R/A were talking and said something like when a couple foghts it shows they like eachother or have a good relationship (or something like that, I haven't read it in a while) Because it was like look who's talking.

Ryoga could be nicer to Ukyo though. He acts nice to almost no one though, but sometimes he seems to at first and only starts ignoring or fighting with people when they try to trick him when they first meet. So he only seems really nice to people like Akane and Akari who never tried to trick him.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

its funny, ranma and akane are always completely in sync wth one another, just like their reactions towards ukyo and ryoga in the tunnel of lost love. its just when they are aware of what they are doing, they get embarrassed. its really cute how they are always together when the story focuses on other characters.

i mostly don't like the cave ep because ranma was being a little too insensitive for my taste. but ryoga + ukyo was really kawaii in that ep!

ryoga is really untrusting and really rather dumb. the only reason he is nice to akane and akari is because he is head over heels for them. silly ryoga. and nekocat, thanks for helping keep this thread alive! reps for you.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 1, 2006)

You too! If you weren't still posting I'd just be all alone here. I like posting about this series because I'm more sure of what I'm talking about compared to Naruto and Bleach which I just saw recently.

I agree about Ranma and Akane can be similar like that when the focus is on others. They look so much like a couple when they act like that and it would be obvious to everyone around them. The two of them are probably the only ones that don't notice how together they look.

Was Ranma insensitive in that episode? I watched part of it not long ago and didn't really notice, but I can be really unobservant about things. Yeah and I guess Ryoga is nice to Akane and Akari because it's not like he can even think about what he's doing when he's around them.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 1, 2006)

i could be wrong, but i think ranma was really bad in that ep, but i think its because people were with him. when akane was getting scared of the ghosts, ranma was all ah, don't be a baby. ryoga is much more sympathetic, and ranma actually gets a little bit jealous. but then akane notices ukyo seeming to get really upset at her, and she thinks its because of ryoga... hence leading to the ukyo and ryoga thing.

hahah, good point about ryoga. he is even more airheaded around those two. theres this great chapter when ryoga tries to double date them in his own house, and ranma's pretending to be a maid is just completely screwing with ryoga, who doesn't want akari and akane to know hes actively two timing them. of course, akane doesn't pick up on ryoga hitting on her.

why is akane so dense about ryoga? i know its funny, but shes supposed to be one of the more intellegent characters in the series. it so blatantly obvious that he is hitting on her/is pchan. ah well, its still funny.


----------



## shibigoku (Jun 2, 2006)

it's a very good manga but it's out dated.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah it is kind of old, but some of the best manga are the older ones. And it doesn't seem old to me because I haven't actually read the ending yet.

At Molekage:Now that you mention it I do remember that Ranma was being kind of insensitive in that episode how he was making fum of Akane for being scared. 

I love the chapter in Ryoga's house, that's probably one of my favorites. I can't believe that he didn't get caught. I forget did he know Ranma was the maid or not? I think probably the main reason for Akane never knowing P-chan was Ryoga was that it was funny. There was that time she nearly found out though when Ryoga had that tatoo on his stomach. That was weird she didn't figure it out then because she usually is smarter like she always knows when Ranma is disguised when other people don't. I still can't believe how many times Ryoga fell for the Ranma in disguise tricks. Like that time when he pretended to be Ryoga's sister. I was surprised that she never found out though, I thought for sure she would at the end of the manga.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

@shibigoku: an oldie but goody. its still awesome. have you finished it?

ryoga finds out that ranma is the maid at the end of the story, when akane gets mad at ranma and exposes him.

definately akane's obliviousness is plot no jutsu.

what volume does ranma pretend to be ryoga's sister? i haven't read that one.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 2, 2006)

So he does find out? For some reason I was thinking that he knew the while time, but then if he knew it was Ranma then he wouldn't trust him so that makes more sense.

The Ranma pretending to be Ryoga's sister thing is in volume 9.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah, ryoga NEVER fails to fall for ranma's disguises. even a bloke like mousse can trick ryoga.

what do you think of mousse and shampoo? works or not?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 3, 2006)

Shampoo  dont like Mousse becasue Mousse dont beat her in fight , she has belief man can beat everyone , she will fall over him but i am currently on 21 vol ... i will plannning to buy 22-25vol in next week if i could


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

Shampoo is my fav....I'm almost done downloading all of ranma ...


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

Shampoo currently plays hard to get in my sense. D:


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

^hm... but certainly not with ranma! especially in early chapters when she would appear in the bath with him.

i don't know if she gets what love is. she went head over heels for ranma when he beat her up.


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ^hm... but certainly not with ranma! especially in early chapters when she would appear in the bath with him.
> 
> i don't know if she gets what love is. she went head over heels for ranma when he beat her up.


I think Ranma was the first male person(or person at all) to win anginst her. Or that hit in the head with the bomobree must have done something with her head.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

^hahah! maybe you;re right.

hm... i know ranma was the first guy to beat her, and thats got me thinking. are you saying she feel in love with his strength? cause then that would make sense. some girls like really strong guys.


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ^hahah! maybe you;re right.
> 
> hm... i know ranma was the first guy to beat her, and thats got me thinking. are you saying she feel in love with his strength? cause then that would make sense. some girls like really strong guys.


Possibly. 

Or Shampoo is just trying to be with her tradition of the law.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah... thats what i originally thought too. i sort of wondered if it was really love.

do you guys think the girls actually love ranma (aside from akane)? all of them seem to have infatuation, but no actual love (since hes constantly getting beat up in their crossfire).


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yeah... thats what i originally thought too. i sort of wondered if it was really love.
> 
> do you guys think the girls actually love ranma (aside from akane)? all of them seem to have infatuation, but no actual love (since hes constantly getting beat up in their crossfire).


Well one was susposed to marry Ranma earlier, now trying to win him over. The other one fell of a roof and though she would die but ranma recused her so yeah.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah, they aren't actually in love or yeah they are?

i think out of all of them, ukyo feels the most loving towards ranma.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 3, 2006)

ranma 1/2 = 
i love this anime ;-;
i never got the chance to
read the manga tho =/

Ranma 1/2 was one of my
first anime .___.
and i loved RanmaxAkane so much <3333


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> ranma 1/2 =
> i love this anime ;-;
> i never got the chance to
> read the manga tho =/
> ...


Same. 

I saw the anime first before the manga. So I'm the same as you. I could link you to a manga site if you want.

BTW: Nice sig.

Molekage: I don't think ranma is with any of them. Akane is the one.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 3, 2006)

^that would be neat <3

your sig is pretty kewl too XD
i haven't seen lance in a long
time X]


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

@Pikeru_7, yeah, but i think of the other 3, ukyo actually loves ranma the most. no one can replace akane in ranma's heart tho. sooo cute, they are the main reason i love ranma so much. i have never seen a more cute (albeit dysfunctional) couple


----------



## Nico (Jun 3, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> @Pikeru_7, yeah, but i think of the other 3, ukyo actually loves ranma the most. no one can replace akane in ranma's heart tho. sooo cute, they are the main reason i love ranma so much. i have never seen a more cute (albeit dysfunctional) couple


It's nice what Ranma says in the in the end.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 3, 2006)

^of the manga? the absolute end? cause i'm pretty sure he says nothing in the last page of manga


----------



## 8018 (Jun 4, 2006)

Pikeru_7 said:
			
		

> Same.
> 
> *I saw the anime first before the manga. So I'm the same as you. I could link you to a manga site if you want.*
> 
> ...



what happened to the link? ;-;


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

What kind of link?


----------



## 8018 (Jun 4, 2006)

a link for the Ranma 1/2
manga


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

was browsing around and i found this. dunno how good it is.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 4, 2006)

This was on the last page, but I wanted to mention about Mousse and Shampoo. I like that couple, I don't know why exactly they're just kind of cute together. There are a couple times in the manga where it almost seemed like Shampoo maybe kind of liked him(or took pity on him) but there was always some kind of joke afterwards so it was hard to tell. Like there was the time when Mousse was first introduced when she stopped hm from fighting, but then was teasing him afterwards or when she gave him the scarf she made even though it already said Ranma on it. So I wonder if the author was hinting at that couple or not because since Ranma will get with Akane eventually and (hopefully) the other fiancees would give up on him. Or knowing Shampoo maybe not. She can be kind of extreme.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

^ HAHAH i love the jinzu statue one! "isn't there something wrong with the stitching shampoo?" "what make you think shampoo start for mousse?" i don't think shampoos is ever letting go of ranma, though, unless he loses to mousse on purpose. too bad that hes too prideful to lose on purpose.

i'm very fond of shampoo's dub voice. all in all, i think ranma is the best dub i've ever seen.


----------



## Nico (Jun 4, 2006)

shinigamiangel said:
			
		

> a link for the Ranma 1/2
> manga



Try this site.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

That MSn one is great, makes me watn to color Ranma.......


----------



## Nico (Jun 4, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> That MSn one is great, makes me watn to color Ranma.......


That depends. Which gender?


----------



## 8018 (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks <3 but the one
Pikeru_ gave me doesn't work
.__.


----------



## Nico (Jun 4, 2006)

Try this site.

Correct link.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

i tend to like to buy hard copies of the manga. i'm such a ranmatard... i'll eventually collect the whole collection. although i did cheat and read 38.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

> That depends. Which gender?


 I ment coloring the manga....


----------



## Nico (Jun 4, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i tend to like to buy hard copies of the manga. i'm such a ranmatard... i'll eventually collect the whole collection. although i did cheat and read 38.


Not really cheating though. 

I would do the same even though the manga comes once every 3 to 4 months. It's taking too long. ><


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 4, 2006)

heh, amazing manga... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



ending is shit though



pervy indeed


----------



## Molekage (Jun 4, 2006)

endings ok. it takes a while to get used to


----------



## Kaki (Jun 4, 2006)

That is what i'm talking about, what do you think?


----------



## Nico (Jun 5, 2006)

Good work Kagahara.

The ending is nice to be honest. bUt not anything special. But it does show the future of their relationship.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

like 've said many times before, i wish she'd stop inu yasha and restart ranma. the ending isn't good enough for such and awesome manga.

Kagahara, looks good. if you could adjust the darkness of the lines of the actual page, that would look better (not really yout problem tho)


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 5, 2006)

no way!! i am not reading manga online , i prefer to buy hardcopy book i am in the vol 21 i will buy it ( i dont know to buy when becasue i am stuck in school summer classes and Work yike i dont have to time to shopping bookstore ) 
i know Bookstore have 1-34 book vol but they will released 35 in july and 36 Nov and etc.... but i am loyal in bookcopy  i dont mind about anime becuse anime dvd is tooo cost for me  $120 each season  (oww!)


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

i like buying the books to support ranma. i still have dreams of the ranma fanbase being revived.


----------



## 8018 (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm falling in love with this
series all over again 

i think i'll start buying the books XD


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

awesome! if you haven't joined yet, you should join the ranma fc (shameless promotion). we haven't had new members recently..


----------



## 8018 (Jun 5, 2006)

i posted already in there asking
for joinage <3
X]


----------



## Molekage (Jun 5, 2006)

ahhH!  how recently? did i overlook you? ahhhh! sorry!


----------



## 8018 (Jun 6, 2006)

you already added me, so its kewl X]


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

awesome. have you read it all before?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

The fanbase is always around.....but I was condiering a color project....
What do you think? 
I know I just did a siple color, and the original page was poor quality which I did't clean up...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

by color project, you mean coloring all of ranma? i'd be down with that.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, if we could find some good color pepole that are interested, the spreading of it could be cool........personally I'd like to see it. and it may add some fans...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

would this be our "ranma pimping project?"


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

yea, that's just what I was thinking....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

dude, lets totally do it. (but after my finals)


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, I just had my last day of school so I'll be ready soon,


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

excellent. anyone else interested?


----------



## Nico (Jun 6, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Ok, I just had my last day of school so I'll be ready soon,


1.Congrats.
2.Nice Brad Pitt avatar.

3.That would a be a great development for the series. There should be more fans of the series here


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks, and my avey is from fight club...

IT should be good.....


----------



## Nico (Jun 6, 2006)

Good Luck with it. It would have been nice if Ranma 1/2 had the color manga sent to here.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

me and kagara will organize something soon.. let us know if you want to help!

kagara, it looks like you just straight up paint bucketed the cells. can you do shadows? how do you want to color, cell shade or realistic? (i cell shade personally...)


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

yea, a bit of cell shade would suit it.....we need more painters though...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah... you and i probably can't do it alone... maybe we should ask the fc?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

that's a given.....and maybe a general post in the art section....


----------



## Nico (Jun 6, 2006)

Ranma 1/2 question: What was your reaction when you found out ranma as a gender bender.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

Niice.....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

i watched the first ep of anime, said AWESOME cause his changes are hilarious, and then yeah.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeaaaa, in the first ep when he finds out so do we-BOOBS!


----------



## Nico (Jun 6, 2006)

I read the manga and when Nabiki kept patting her on her chest to show she was a woman.

That has to be one of the funniest scenses in the manga. Ever


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, its even better in the anime.....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

nabiki is a little... forward.

what do you think about her and kuno. match made in heaven?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 6, 2006)

I think its a great pair.....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 6, 2006)

i wonder how long it would take nabiki to spend all of kuno's dough


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2006)

I can be a grat pair but they will shewill be thinking about money too much. I rebember volume 29. The umberlla of love.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 7, 2006)

I like Nabiki/kuno they're interaction together is funny. When Kuno's talking to her it's kind of funny because he doesn't really treat her like most of the other girls.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 7, 2006)

seems like he sort of likes her but he doesn't know it...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 7, 2006)

kagahara, if you can look at my latest piece of art in the art gallery, thats the type of cell shading i do.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Something like that will do, but we want to maybe get more realist on some things like covers and special frames....


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2006)

Some of the covers of the series are good.

Molekage: I like it,


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea, I ment the ch. covers.....


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2006)

Kagahara said:
			
		

> Yea, I ment the ch. covers.....


That is a lot though. The covers from the first volume are some of the best. That would would be best to start. Suggestion.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 7, 2006)

Yea, personally I need to practive first, but we'll see


----------



## Molekage (Jun 7, 2006)

it will give me a chance to try realism. i'm a heavy cell shader.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 12, 2006)

are you talking about coloring the manga yourself?
I like the anime but have not read too much manga


----------



## Molekage (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, coloring = more pretty = maybe more fans. karahara, you got time now? i love the manga because it has more stories with my favorite characters of anime


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

you talking about my bro, kakihara? He's banned atm.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 13, 2006)

gah? what happened? crap... ranma manga pimping project will be on hold at the moment...


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

If you're coloring you can start of practice.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah, i guess. i'm working in a chem lab over the summer so i have a lot of down time. i'll get on that.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

Let us see when you get some results...

Do you have good source pages?


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jun 13, 2006)

Ranma 1/2 is one of my fav manga/anime I actually have all 7 seasons on DVD and have recently bought the OAV series and the Movie collection, my favorite characters are Ranma, Shampoo, and Ukyo, also Soun cuz of his Demon Head thing but that's it.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow that must have cost a lot!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 14, 2006)

don't like akane?

but yeah, ukyo is awesome. the giant spatula is the best weapon ever


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea, Shampoo is my fav though.....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 14, 2006)

i never really liked shampoo, because she seemed to be ranma's initial rival to akane, and my favorite pairing ever is ranma akane. but shes funny, in the dub, her voice is done really really well. gotta love broken english!


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jun 14, 2006)

Ranma 1/2 rocks!I love the characters and their chemistry(esp. with Shampoo or Ryoga), but I'd have to say Happosai's an all-time(or old-time!) fave of mine!"You must be mistaken- I'm P-chan!!"


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 15, 2006)

I just started getting into ranma here recently.  I have only read up to volume 10 in the manga so far.  As for the anime, is there anywhere to dl it online?  I would like to give it a try if it is any good.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 15, 2006)

NURIEL!!!!!!!!! 

look for the ranma msn group. kagahara said it was good, like might be on the previous page


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 16, 2006)

Mokekage 

Thanks!  I found the link that was posted.   I am eager to read more.  You gotta love a manga that features figure skating battles.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

Yea its gotta a lot of crazy stuff and its more popular than Urusei yatsura.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

^^I haven't read that one.  Out of her other manga I have read InuYasha and Mermaid Saga.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

ranma has some of the most crazy scenarios ever. martial arts... dining anyone?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

It certainly was creative.  And it didn't get old as much as Inuyasha has.  I mean so far, it hasn't been too repetitive or anything.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

No ranma just make new crazy styles and stays fresh....


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

True.  I have gotten to the end yet, but hopefully it has a good ending.  And doesn't drag on forever like inuyasha has.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

inuyasha is apparently ranma in ancient japan. however, it seems taht ranma has more things it can work with. killing yokai only goes so far...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually watched ranma a while ago, and didn't like it as much.  But, I went back and gave it another try later and found myself really liking it.  At first the whole changing sexes things was too random for me.  But, it is very creative and I love all the characters.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

I've finishing the whole ranma series but since it was so good, I always decided to re-read it some other day. I forgot the total volumes it had...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

38. get cracking


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage: 38?! hm....I'm off by a few volumes. Time to finish the series....for the 5th time...-__-


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

38, that means that viz has almost released all of the volumes in english.   Aren't they on like 35 or something?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah, to my knowlege, only up to 34. i have 33, but i know 34 was released recently.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Yeah, around that. I recall reading 33 in borders before.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess I need to get to buying them.  I would like to have all of them.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: How many do you have? O_o


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

check ebay, you can get some good deals. i just got 1-6 for 15! w00t!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I have bought through volume 10 in english so far.  I was doing a better job keeping up to date, but I got distracted by all of the other manga I buy.


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 17, 2006)

I read it not too long ago.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage: O_O i guess ebay do have pretty cheap stuff...

@nuriel: Lol, I got volumes 20-30. I got distracted by Full moon though...


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

does amazon still have their 4 for 3 deal?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

My problem is that I work part-time at a bookstore so, I get to see all the manga that comes in.  It is very tempting.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Woah...that is very tempting......O_O It'll make me wanna steal the manga and read it right there....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

ooo, nuriel, love the momiji avy! i need to change my avy soon. i think i'm going to go for a ranma with a forehead protector


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

@kunisaki-It is tempting.  But, I get an associate discount its great.  And we can also check books out.  I think I spend as much as I make there though.

@Molekage - Yeah, I was going to use a hunter x hunter avi, but I couldn't decide on one so I stuck w/my furuba theme.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: I'm jealous....I envy you....I can't stay that long in a book store....cause my friends always want to drag me away from mangas -___-'


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

^^You will just have to work on converting your friends to be manga lovers!   It's quite addicting once you get started.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Hm....how to convert them....*ponders*

I so remember that! I think I started in 6th grade...I was so obsessed with manga and anime its not even funny...-__-'


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I got started on something easy like inuyasha or sailor moon.  Then it grew from there.  Now, I read a lot of manga that are all over the spectrum plot wise.  But, I tend to read a lot of shonen actually.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Oh yes, sailor moon. I still remember that  I moved onto DBZ and then to Gundam Wing...-__-


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I've seen dbz, but gundam wing I haven't watched.  Is it any good?  I know there are a lot of gundam series, so I was kinda intimidated to jump in.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Yeah.  but all I do is watch the pretty pilots instead of focusing on the gundam and the story... All they do is confuse me :sweat


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

lol, I see.  Have you watched the ranma anime?  I have seen some of it, and I was curious if it goes to the end of the manga.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Yeah, I have.  I still remember watching ranma in cantonese when I was younger. -__-' oh how I missed those times...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: So do I. The manga is hilarious! I have yet to re-watch the anime


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm pretty much caught up w/all the other anime I watch, so I will have to download it.  I have been looking for something to watch (I'm bored), so I guess it's a good time to watch it.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: yes, it would be a good time to watch it ^_^ I gotta catch up on the Ouran host club one...-__-


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I've been meaning to watch ouran host club too.  It looks like something I would like.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: It's excellent!! It's a shoujo anime though...

Ah, we're getting off topic. Back to ranma.....-__- er....what were we talking bout ranma?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

lol, I think we were talking about rewatching it.  It's so hard to stay on-topic sometimes.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: That is so true. I can't stay on one topic most of the time :sweat I tend to drift off


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks I will go check it out.  

I think it is natural to drift off.  All conversations are that way.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: And I'm about to drift off to sleep  jk, I won't leave until....10 at night...-__-


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I am currently reading fanfiction so, I am just posting here every so often.  I am a complete fanfic addict.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: What?! You too?!  What fanfics are you reading? I'm reading the itachi x sakura ones...-__-'


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Right now I am on the hunt for NaruHina fics.  I have never read any ItaSaku fics.  Maybe I will look them up.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

itachi sakura is weird. really weird. it makes less sense than suon and hinako


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage: I'm obsessed with it...I've read kakashi x sakura ones before

@nuriel: Naruhina ones? I havent read those yet


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I have read Kakashi and Sakura before, those aren't bad.  I read pretty much any pairing as long as it is well written its okay.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: True. Now I'm hooked on ItaSaku....-__- maybe I'll read Sasori x Sakura next...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I am really intrigued by the Itachi and Sakura fics now, if you have any suggestions for good fics let me know.  I don't think I have ever seen any Sasori/Sakura fics before.  I am also a sucker for Naruto and Sakura fics as well.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: I have one!! It's my favorite one so far..lemme find the link for it...



here you go!! It would be nice to read saso/saku...

Naru/Saku? Not yet...but I've read Sasu/Saku....I even read Sasu/Hina!!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

just curious, how is itachi sakura more than just a crack pairing? i don't get how that even works...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Kunisaki said:
			
		

> @nuriel: I have one!! It's my favorite one so far..lemme find the link for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I added it to my favorites.  I will start reading it.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: hope you like it! too bad its only 7 chapters...

@molekage: I dont understand it myself either...-.-'


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

haha i like how this whole page is completely off topic. but thats cool, its giving ranma publicity.

itachi sakura is like ranma and hinako or something. its like this sort of random older character hooking up with the token girl character


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

^^We really tried to stay on-topic.  But, darn our wandering minds.  I wander if there is a fanfic fc?  I would join in an instant.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage: True....

sorry for getting off topic >.<

@nuriel: So would I!


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

i'm sure there is a fanfic club out there... i think i've seen a sig of it before. apparently, most newer ranma fanfics don't like the ranma akane pairing. they tend to favor ranma ukyo...


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage:  there is?

I favor the ranma/akane ones...I prefer ukyo be paired up with ryoga instead...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I like ranma/akane as well. I have trouble seeing them any other way.

I am going to try to find the fanfic fc.  Maybe we can revive it.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Same here.

And maybe I can ask for joinage...^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I found a naruto fanfiction fc, but no regular fanfiction for all everything non-naruto.  I did ask for joinage to the naruto one though.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: aww...no regular one? -__-'

*sigh* maybe i'll join someday...i have too much to keep track of


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

yah, you are in a ton of fcs. join ranma fc  (yay shameless plug)


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage: maybe I will....-__-


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I found some in the 18+ section, but I was looking for something in the general section.  Oh well, I need to ask if there is one.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Go right ahead ^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I am still looking, haven't found one yet.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: You think you should make one?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I will make one if I don't find it.  I tried searching didn't find one, and I am looking page by page to see if it exists yet.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Tha'll be alot of pages to search for...


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I am on page 21 right now.  It's going faster than I thought it would.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: That's really alot of pages...O_O


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, it is.  I am getting to fc that haven't been posted in for quite a while.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Which fc is that?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

There is quite a few.  If you go to the last page there are some that haven't been posted in since this time last year.

I didn't find a fanfiction fc at all.  I think I will make one. I never made a fc before so, I hope they don't delete it.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Nah, they probably wont delete it. But they will move it if its in the wrong place


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Okay, I made one.  You should join and be  co-owner if you want.  No pressure.  
Author Profiles


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Joinage!!!!!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Great!  We'll see you over there Kunisaki!


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Yep!! Lol, we're already there


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

I know.  Now all we need is members.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: ya....-__- how long must we wait?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

It is very aggrivating.  But, if we keep ourselves at the top of the list, people are sure to join eventually.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Yep, and lookie! two members already!! ^_^


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yipee!!  I was excited to see them.  I am going to log off for a few minutes to eat dinner, then I'll be back.  So, see you in a bit okay?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Hey same here! I'm eating dinner but I'm eating it at my computer.  Alrighty, I'll see you soon!! be back!!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

lol, It didn't take me long.  I'm already back.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: wow, that wasnt long!! I havent even finished mine yet...T_T


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I didn't eat too much.  I wasn't that hungry.


----------



## Nico (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you two talking aout the Ranma 1/2 club?


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

No, we went a little off-topic for a bit.  I just joined the Ranma 1/2 fc that Molekage owns though.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: What nuri said....


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

You said you have seen the whole Ranma anime right?  Did they get through the whole manga?  Or did it end before that?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

but EVERYONE should join ranma fc!


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome back Molekage


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: Not too sure..It was a long time ago

@molekage: depends if they like it


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

haha thanks nuriel. have you guys been camping this tread all day? cause if so, you are AWEEESOMMMEEE


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, I think we spammed a lot.  But, yes we have been here all day.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

you know, a more ranma based question, why is ranma's girl form a red head? what type of red headed girl drowns in a chinese spring thousands of years ago? marco polo's long lost sister?


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@molekage: What nuriel said


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> you know, a more ranma based question, why is ranma's girl form a red head? what type of red headed girl drowns in a chinese spring thousands of years ago? marco polo's long lost sister?



lol, I like Ranma w/the red hair.  Maybe without there wasn't a big enough difference between them.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 17, 2006)

@nuriel: There isnt...except kuno cant tell the difference


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

i guess... its sometimes kind of crazy how they look so similar. i think this mangaka is bad at making her characters different without hair. actually, thats the case for most manga


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 17, 2006)

True, all of the characters in her manga look really similar.  I guess it is just her style.


----------



## Nico (Jun 17, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> but EVERYONE should join ranma fc!


There are many veteran fans of the series. But I'm not sure on NF.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 17, 2006)

^ fair enough. personally, i love ranma more than any other series. i want to spread the love 

ranma and akane look surprising similar, discarding height and hair.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 18, 2006)

Just in Ranma I don't really notice the characters looking that similar, but I do think compared to the author's other series particularly Inuyasha there are characters that look more alike.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 18, 2006)

human inuyasha = ranma with his hair down


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 18, 2006)

One that I really noticed was that Akari looks a lot like Kagome


----------



## Molekage (Jun 18, 2006)

oh... good one. how far in furuba are you nekocat?

NEKOCAT?!?!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 18, 2006)

In furuba I've watched all of the anime now and bought some of the early volumes, but now I have no money. And I've looked at some random summaries and scans that I could find. I want more, now I'm totally obsessed.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 18, 2006)

you know what? i realized i posted this in the wrong thread, hehe.

furuba and ranma, the two best character driven anime ever!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, I was kind of wondering why ask that in the ranma thread, but I didn't care because I want to talk about furuba, I posted in that thread, but no one's posted after me yet. Oh well, I've seen people get more off topic than that.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 18, 2006)

nurie;s not around to post n furuba thread... wait, i'm here! woot!


----------



## Corbin (Jun 18, 2006)

Ranma's my favorite manga of all time  

The anime wasnt as good, unfortunatly  

Only thing I dont like about it is that:  Its ended, and Akane was in it :/

I know Akane has her fans, but I just couldnt bring myself to like her -- her few 'cute moments' didn't come close to outweighing her 'uncute moments.'


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 18, 2006)

@Corbin I agree that the manga's better. I just don't think the anime was as funny as the manga was. What did you think was uncute about Akane?


----------



## Corbin (Jun 18, 2006)

nekocat17 said:
			
		

> What did you think was uncute about Akane?



Her temper mainly, because most of my complaints tie back into this at one point or another.

Also her way of expressing her anger AKA:  Hitting poor Ranma.

Another thing that always erks me about her is how she complains about being overlooked as a martial artist, especially since she shows none of the self restraint/controll that one needs... (Several Ranma characters carry this to one degree or another, but Akane is the most unrestrained/uncontrolled)

Not to mention all she does to train is break bricks (for the most part >>; )

It doesnt matter how physically attractive you are, or how 'cute' you can be on occasion... not for me atleast.  I base it on how they act the majority of the time (and most of the time when we see Akane she is pissed about something)


----------



## Molekage (Jun 18, 2006)

akane sort of grew on me, though i must confess i like ukyo more as a female character. but akane was really only mean to ranma, she was really nice to everyone else. she is definately immature though, seeing how she can't back down towards the man she loves


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 18, 2006)

Ranma and Akane are both immature to EACH other, Molekage. They DON'T really confess that they like each other, they do.

We get plenty of hints.. Ukyo are more of an open person, and Ryoga's dumb.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 18, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> akane sort of grew on me, though i must confess i like ukyo more as a female character. but akane was really only mean to ranma, she was really nice to everyone else. she is definately immature though, seeing how she can't back down towards the man she loves




@Molekage - I like you new avi!

As for Akane, at first she annoyed me a little bit.  But, I got used to her after a while.  And Ranma is pretty immature himself too.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 18, 2006)

@nuriel: The funny thing is, Ranma cant stand up to girls when they get sad or upset  at least, thats the case with Akane


----------



## vanh (Jun 18, 2006)

I read Ranma about 5 years ago . I just read the first 7 vols again 2 days ago . Still amazing


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah, i can't tell whose worse to who, ranma to akane or vise versa. after they get married, i wonder if they would get better.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 19, 2006)

@molekage: too bad takahashi isnt making sequel to the first one...


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 19, 2006)

A sequel would be so cool!

They're both pretty bad how they act to eachother though. I remember when I first started reading Ranma it kind of annoyed me how Akane would hit Ranma without letting him explain. But then I thought that it's supposed to be funny, so I tried ignoring it and now it doesn't bother me so much anymore. Ranma can say some pretty mean things to Akane without thinking though, so in some cases you can see why she gets mad.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

yeah... they are both at fault. hey nekocat, where have you been? missed you on the forums.

i pine for a sequel. i was going to try to master her drawing style and pump out a fan manga called something like the marriage of ranma and akane, but i'm not a good enough artist yet. it would be about how ranma actually proposes formally to akane, wrapping up some of the other pairing (ie ryoga and akari, perhaps that being the reason that ranma proposes), have them finally go out and say "i love you," stuff like that.

[shameless plug]by the way, if you guys could check out and comment on my latest piece of art, titled the fall of naruto in the naruto fanart section, that would be really cool. thanks [/shameless plug]


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like to see a sequel with Ranma/Akane's actual marriage. Then like later showing the characters kids or something. Even with fanfics it's hard to find a good Ranma/Akane one that takes place after the series. There might be some doujinshi showing an after type of thing though. I've never seen any Ranma doujinshi, does anyone here have some?


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

hm... ranmas kids... i wonder if they would inherit the curse.

i feel that its better to work with the current set of characters. their personalities and circumstances can still be extrapolated on, even after ranma and akane's imminent marriage


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Jun 19, 2006)

@molekage: That is true....


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 19, 2006)

whoa! they have fanfic , can you give me link ( please english trasnstion) 

i am on current 25 vol in Viz , i will planning to buy 26 and 27 vol in next week


----------



## Molekage (Jun 19, 2006)

geez rap, you're past me now. i have a feeling i've read the least amount of ranma manga in this whole discussion group


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 19, 2006)

^^Not true, I haven't even made it to volume 20 yet.  I'm so far behind......  But, I am working on it.


----------



## Booster Beetle (Jun 19, 2006)

Yo, can I jump in on the talk? 

I'm on volume 34 of the manga, but then it was really the first manga I started collecting and that was maybe...seven years ago? I feel old... Anyway, I love it a lot, the episodic feel really suits a romantic comedy more than it does an action/adventure series like Inu-Yasha and as a result the manga-ka's many skills are much more obvious. Plus I just love her character designs, even if they aren't that varied. Their figures are so cute and round...*babbles* Anyway, it's a very dear series to me *sappy*


----------



## Molekage (Jun 20, 2006)

AWESOME, welcome! love your avy. i used to read blue beetle stuff in justice league international 

i love ranma's characters. thats why its my favorite all time. they are very real people.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jun 20, 2006)

@Booster Beetle Wow you're that far in the series? I wonder if I'll ever make it that far. I only have up to vol 20 of the manga then I've read some random ones after that from the library. 

I agree this series is really good. It only took reading the first volume for me to want to get the whole series. It really does have some of the best characters too. It's easily the funniest manga I've read and even if some of the funny situations get repeated it never seems to get old.


----------



## Molekage (Jun 20, 2006)

nothing has grabbed me faster than ranma. i was like COOOLLL when i first started watching the anime.

though full metal panic fumoffu also grabbed me really quickly too.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm baack.....when I get a bit more time freed up I'll turn out some more color I hope. I'm practicing....


----------



## Molekage (Jun 21, 2006)

hey kagahara! we missed you! the thread has a expanded a lot since you were gone! we might have more potential colorers


----------



## Molekage (Jun 23, 2006)

hm, anyone notice that the viz volumes seem to cut things off, especially the first edition? does anyone know if there are cut offs in hte japanese manga?


----------



## Genieman (Jul 4, 2006)

I am re-watching all of ranma as we speak. I love the show. pluse Naruto was starting to remind me of it.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 5, 2006)

FINALLY, this thread is revived. about time.

i got the first 6 volumes in the mail today! i determined that hte manga is much better than the anime, but i still love the anime


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 6, 2006)

Whee!!! For one of the best anime arts ever!!! May I join???


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

hey furin! sure, but by the way, this is the manga ranma thread, not the fc . i'll add you to the official fc list tho!


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 6, 2006)

oooppsss... Out of excitement, I forgot to look... 
Sorry for that...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

no problemo, i already added you  you can check the link in my sig if you want to officially post on the fc thread


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, Thankies....


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 6, 2006)

Nope. I had no interest in mangas when I became fanatic of animes. But now, I started with Naruto. And now, I have a list of mangas I wish to read... (Full Metal Alchemist, Death Note, and Ranma )

oh, Molekage-san, I've got to go now. Thank you very much!!! 

Ki o tsukete kudasai! (Take care!! )


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

^^Those are all good manga choices.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

yes, but nuri, i think you would agree that our frien furin needs to add fruits basket to that list?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yes, furuba is a great manga.  It is quite addicting.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

nuri, do you actually buy volumes? have you noticed viz manga seems to cur the pages a little?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I have volumes 1-10 of viz's release.  I am getting a few more this weekend.  I am not sure what you mean.  Are they cutting things out?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

mostly near the edges, like the a panel will be cut a little short. its just something i noticed, and was wondering if anyone else had noticed it. it seems more obvious in the first editions.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, your right.  Mine does that too.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 6, 2006)

oh , i have 1-25 vol in my room!! wah! i will planning to buy 26-28 in next week

i love 24vol, Ranma thought his finace love another guy alway forget!!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 6, 2006)

Ranma... :'} I use to be obsessed with Ranma ? for about 3 years, but then I got into Naruto so.. >.>
It's still one of the funniest manga out there! XD I really like Ranma and Akane together... :3


----------



## Molekage (Jul 6, 2006)

sweet. we have another fan!

ebay doesn't have any good deals at the moment


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

^^too bad....

I really need to get on the ball and buy more Ranma, I am so far behind.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't even started buying any of the volumes after 22 yet, for the last few years I've just been trying to get all of the older editions of the volumes because I like the covers better.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

really? i favor second edition

what volumes does everyone have? i have 1-7 and then 26-33


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

All of mine are second edition.  I only have 1-10 right now.  I am getting 11-14 this weekend.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

I have only watched some of the anime.  I want to download the whole thing and watch it though soon.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, me neither.  That would be too expensive for me.  Buying manga is expensive enough.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

the manga is worth it though


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the manga a lot.  So far, it hasn't gotten old or repetitive for me at all.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

its funny, cause you think it would have by now. thats what i kinda want furuba to be so it lasts FOREVARRRRR

and nuri thanks for answering my dumb question


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

No problem, its not a dumb question. 

I wish furuba would go on forever too.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

hehe, i kind of like how we mix furuba and ranma threads up. all we need is to get yachiru out here and i'll be officially confused


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

We do that a lot don't we.  *thinks Ranma thoughts*


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

i remember actually confusing the threads while talking to neko. heck, we are kind of doing that now. i'm alternating back and forth between ranma and furuba

hmmmmmm so nuri, i forget, have you seen much of the anime? i know you haven't seen the whole thing


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, I have seen the beginning and a few episodes throughout.  I jumped on the Ranma bandwagon kind of late.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

do you like how they do the phonix pill at the beach or the phonix pill at the hilltops better?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

phonix pill???  I don't remember that, its been too long.  Can you explain what part you are talking about to me?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

i have the first song if you want it. its really hard to find ranma music anywhere.  but i love the ballade of ranma and akane, its SOOOOO KAWAIIII OMG [/SQUEEEE]


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

^^are you and neko talking about the opening in the subbed version?  I have only seen the dub.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

the cure for when cologne pokes ranma and ranma can't touch hot water or anything hot and therefor can't turn into a girl. in the manga, she is on the beach and in the anime, she is at a ski resort. i kind of like the resort better


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

The ballad of Ranma and Akane is really good. I love when the voice actors sing songs and their VAs are two of my favorites.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

ranmas VA = ussopp and is therefore awesome

if i remember right, the songs are the same in either version with the exeption of some OVA songs where some are done in english.

you guys need to see the ova intros. they are SOOO good! and the song (us after this by doco) is second place in my favorite all time anime music songs, after kokoru no chizu (one piece)


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 7, 2006)

You guys are really making me want to download the anime and watch it all now.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

its honestly terrific. i like better than furuba anime 

i think the dubbing is really good too


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've got the OVAs on DVD and I love the openings too. Especially Ranma/Akane's ballad and the one sung by the voice actors that starts with Ranma/Akane running into eachother on the stairs. I thought it was really cool in the Christmas episode where some of the VAs sung one of the early ending songs on stage.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

neko, do you have boku-tachi wa kore kara? thats the stair song. it took me forever to find it and i love it so i want to spread it around


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well I don't know the title but I do have the stair song on DVD.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 7, 2006)

cool, just making sure!


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 18, 2006)

I know no one has posted to this thread in a week or two, but I just have to say, for anyone still paying attention, I LOVE Ranma and really wish it would be revived.  There is still so much that could be done, and there are nowhere near enough sweet moments between Akane and Ranma.  My favorite volume was 24 where Ranma thought she was in love with another guy.  And I love the Valentine chapter, the chapter where their chests grew, the umbrella of love chapter, and the one with the plant they were supposed to put their names on.  I'm sure there are more, but that's all I can remember off hand.  It's such a great manga, but I wish it had a real ending.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 18, 2006)

long time , i am not been there but i planning to buy Offical DVD box set  ,, it is worth to buy it ?? 
i am afriad  dub is bad or not  i hope it will offer uncut dvd ??



and 

i will planning to buy 26-28vol in this week


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

dubbed ranma is one of the best dubs of all time 

thanks for reviving the thread rdrunr78! if you are still around, i'm always up for posting on this thread. its just that i post and then noone responds


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

I would love to watch the anime again... and when that time would come, I'll surely have to catch every episode...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

do you know where to get eps? the pirate bay USED to have them...


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope... Sorry....


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

hm, its all good maybe anime yume has it. i kind of want the dubs tho


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

All I can say is I love their Japanese seiyuus!!!!  Their voices are soooo cute!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

that is very true. have you ever seen the dubs? they are good too.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

nah, the local channel here dubs it in our own language...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

oh, ic. where do you live, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

if you don't mind my being naughty....  you'll find a hint somewhere in my sig... hehe...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

*slaps head* 

go me for being silly. your english is excellent btw.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

uhhh.... you got where I live right? :sweat
-------------------------------------------------
really???  you think so? I suck in our English classes... but I really tried to get good at it... ahehe...  Well, thank you for that compliment.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

phillipines right?

your posts are very indicative of good english. a lot of non-native english speakers on this forum are very noticable. i always thought you lived in the US or something 

i can't believe ranma only ended in 1996! i always thought it was older


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes yes..  you got it right! Ka-ching!

----------------------------------------------------

I miss ranma... huhu


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

even a dense person like me can SOMETIMES take the hint. i wonder if i'm denser than ranma or akane?


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

Now this one I didn't get.... what do you mean by you being dense? Pardon me.... :-/


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all...I actually came across Ranma 1/2 via its' fanfiction (Strange).

Actually if you want good fanfiction to read, Ranma 1/2 is just about the best series possible for such stories.  Lots of crossover-type stuff too.  Don't look on FF.net though, as most of the big ones were written prior to FF.net coming into existence.

Many of them are longer than 1,000 pages, if you need a Ranma fix that badly.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

i'm kind of think headed, i think. i don't notice the obvious in general. i overcomplexify things.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I see.... hmm.... Well... that's it for now...... Really nice chatting with you Molekage-san! I've got to go! Have to get up early!  Take care!

Oh, hello, Kickero-san! I'm really not into fanfiction, though,,, sorry...

Take care!!!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 18, 2006)

oh, sounds good. nuri will flip out when she hears about this


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

What will I flip out about?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

oh, kickero was saying that ranma fanfic is really good. since you like fanfics, i figured you might enjoy that. maybe i exagerrated


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

No, I don't think I have ever read a Ranma fanfic so I would love to read it.  It would be nice to post in my fc too.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

hoows it going btw, i haven't looked in a while...


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Kinda slow.  But, that is what I expected.  I have been focusing a lot more on my Luffy fc lately, trying to get it off the ground.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

ah ic. man, we are so cool, being fc aces and all 

i need to get more ranma fcs. of course it would help if more people were on this thread


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol yeah your right.  You know I still haven't downloaded the anime.  I'm still so far behind.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

its ok, i think i have read less then you. i'm good at pretending i know a lot


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought you had read the whole series?  I'm not that far, only like volume 13.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

i watched all the anime. i still haven'r read the whole series. i'm in the process if collecting it

see what i mean when i', goodat acting


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there too big of a difference between the anime and manga, from what you have read?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

its actually not that far off. the anime tends to fillerize things here and there. remember the assult on the girls locker room? the anime added two other pots to the one ranma finds under the locker room, but the result is the same.

also, gosenkugi isn't revealed until season 6., when hes revealed in the first several volumes of manga.

the anime i htink tends to make things longer, which often leads to better ranma akane scenes


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, that's not too bad.  At least its not like some anime that are so far off base that they end up more an AU.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 19, 2006)

not very good drawing, but intereting storyline...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

oh, hi! if you are interested in talking about ranma, you should join me and nuri

the style isn't so good early volumes, but gets really nice later volumes. it was before computers and stuff (ended in 96)


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Her style is very unique isn't it.  I don't think it can be mistaken for anyone else's manga.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

nope, her characters are very unique. take ukyo for example. giant spatula???


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

lol yeah.  The only thing that bothered me sometimes was the hair on her characters for some reason.....


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 19, 2006)

How many volumes are left to come out in English?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

looks like they have up to 35 

hey neko! missed you!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 19, 2006)

hi!  

I can't believe how close they are to translating the end. Isn't there only a couple more now?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yep. three more. it goes up to 38.

i want more ranma


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 19, 2006)

Me too. I wish a Ranma special or something would be made for the tenth or fifteenth or twentieth anniversary of the series.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

yeaah... i agree. a couple more ovas would be nice. hey neko, i'm sleepy. night! hope to see you again soon


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 19, 2006)

Night Molekage!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

hey! i need a nickname for you, your name is too long to type... or rather, you tell me what to call you 

really? that means.... 36 is the last one? 

if your friends like tv, its the best way to get them into manga by getting them into anime. anime is the gateway drug


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

If it's me you need a nickname for, you can call me rd, rdr, or rdrunr.  The 78 is there because most places already have a rdrunr.  

I'm pretty sure 36 is the last one.  If you've gotten to the bird people, then you are near the end (hope that doesn't count as a spoiler).  This is the first thread I've ever posted on, so I don't really know what counts as a spoiler, other than the obvious "what actually happens is..."  

I'm currently dling the series, but I just started doing that today, so with the wonderful speed of my comcast connection, I should be able to watch the first season by december.  My friends, well, I know one of them likes Inuyasha, but she doesn't have time to watch it anymore.  I don't know of any of them that like cartoons the way I do, and I've always been a cartoon freak, so anime was a natural step for me, I suppose.  My friends also have problems with subtitles.  (I did too, but after watching Naruto in Japanese, then catching an episode on cartoon network, my ears hurt.  Naruto doesn't sound like that!)

I know this is a Ranma thread, but I'm interested in what other anime/manga you guys like.  Do tell


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

oh! well, rd, the most frequent posters on this thread are me, nuri, and neko. i know that we all like furuba (fruits basket), and at least me and nuri are one piece nuts. along with one piece, rivaling ranma for my all time favorite series is full metal panic (if you are a fan we can revive the thread ) i'm a big fan of mecha and high school anime, but currently have not mecha to watch. but hs animes i'm watching are tsyuokiss, ouran, SCHOOL RUMBLE, and melancholy (i guess thats over...).

animes also really enjoy that i've finished are eureka 7, fate stay night, cowboy bepop, kenshin, rah xephon, and samurai deeper kyo.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

I love One Piece.  I haven't read fruits basket yet.  I LOVE FMP, but I'm not a big fan of the more serious stuff in it, though I would like to know more about the novel it was based on.  The Synchronized swimming FMP cracks me up.  The expression on Sosuke's face underwater is classic.  Beyond that, there are just too many others to name, but I'm an avid fan of FMA, and a rabid fan of Naruto.

I'm always looking for something fun to read, and I started getting Shojo Beat and Shonen Jump, and have gotten into some stuff because of those.  If you have any suggestions, especially about stuff I can find online, that would be great.  I love to laugh which was why I loved Ranma, and I like romance and fantasy and swordplay and martial arts and paranormal stuff.  Not a big fan of sci-fi or mech (are they one in the same?)


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

oh, if you like to laugh, i DEFINATELY recommend fruits basket anime. the manga is deeper, but definately something to get into once you fall in love with the characters. its definately something us ranma fans would enjoy, imho 

synchronized swimming FMP??? WHAT???? WHERE??????? i NEVER heard of this!

i'm going to make a shameless plug, have you played ffx? if so, you might appreciate my running art project, located in my  sig


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

My favorite manga/anime are Naruto (duh), One Piece, Fruits Basket, and Bleach.  I also really like Hunter x Hunter and Beat the Vandal Buster.  I LOVED Death Note as well.  That was another good manga.  There are sooo many more.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

is ranma on that list nuri ?

ebay doesn't have anything good now. i'm sad, no new ranma manga for molekage for a while


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Of course, as well as InuYasha actually.  It was my first manga.  So, I can't forget it.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

which is beter, ranma or inuyasha? i kind of wanted to look at inu yasha


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

No, I've never played any ff, actually.  I haven't really had the time to play stuff like that with all the other stuff I like to do.  And yes, there is one with synchronized swimming.  I just don't remember which one it is, but the whole thing made me crack up.

I actually bought the first volume of fruits basket a while ago, but I don't know where it went.  I've been looking for it for like 2 months.  As soon as I find it, I'll start reading.  

Nuri, I read the premise of Deathnote, but it didn't interest me.  Is it really that good?  And is there any other way to chat on here other than threads?  I keep forgetting to refresh my screen


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I really liked Inuyasha for a while.  I think its good to start out with when reading manga, but if you like more complicated stories, then it might get old.  Its actually nearing the end right now.  So, it should be complete before the end of the year as well.

As for Deathnote it is a lot of reading and not that much action.  So, if you are an action manga fan, it might not be for you.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

I havent read any of the inuyasha manga, but I kept up with the story for a while and I love the first and third movies.  The story is just being beaten to death though.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I edited my post above about DeathNote.  As for other manga, have you ever read Bleach?  Its the other huge shonen manga.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like action, but I can get into other stuff too.  I've been reading Hikaru No Go, which doesn't have action in the typical sense.  I also read Absolute Boyfriend, which I find funny, but a little aggravating.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 19, 2006)

she should write more ranma


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, Bleach and One Piece are my Gateway mangas.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

I read Hikaru no Go too.  If you read Shojo Beat I love the new manga they just added.  I can't remember the name.  Its about vampire though.  You can't go wrong w/manga like Rurouni Kenshin though.  Another great series.  I like samurai manga too for some reason.  So, I also read Samurai Deeper Kyo.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

She should definitely write more Ranma.  Even though I've read them all, if i pick one up to look at a page, I finish the whole manga again, and I JUST finished reading them.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, I've been waiting for the new Shojo beat desperately because I want to read the next Vampire Knight


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 20, 2006)

I wonder what she will work on when Inuyasha is completed?  I wonder if she will start another series.

Vampire Knight, thats it.  I really like that series.  I need to find a place to download it online.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 20, 2006)

What is your favorite storyline in Ranma, or funniest part (since this is a Ranma thread, technically.  I don't want to be the one to pull it completely off base)?  The thing I love about it is I can think of just about any random image and start laughing.  I get funny looks from people at work because I usually look mad, but then all of a sudden a start LOL.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm only up to like volume 13 in ranma.  I actually started reading it after I got into inuyasha a few years back.  I learned it was by the same mangaka and decided to give it a shot.  But, I really liked the combat ice-skating part.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 20, 2006)

There's some really good stuff later on.  I know there was funny stuff before that, but I think all my faves come from after where you are, and I don't want to give anything away.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like all the parts with Ranma/Akane. For storylines I like the one when Ryoga had the tatoo on his stomach and the one where Ranma became weak for a while. I really like the ice-skating too. And I like the parts with Ranma's mother. I haven't read the manga in a while so I'm forgetting most of my favorite parts though.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 20, 2006)

lol thanks I'm working on getting caught up.  I need to watch the anime still as well......


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 20, 2006)

I love the ones with his mother, but the funniest one with his mother has got to be the storyline that starts with... um, how do i put this without giving too much away... maturing?


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 20, 2006)

BTW, anyone else notice how Kasumi's character changed?  Like, in the beginning, she was a little more outspoken.  She made that comment about younger men being boring, which seemed out of character to me after having read the whole thing.


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 20, 2006)

I love the story with the maturing. I have that volume actually, one of the few later volumes I own and didn't just read at the store. I hadn't really noticed Kasumi change, but I guess she doesn't have lines like that so much later.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

its subtle. i never noticed it before, but kasumi does get more passive as the story goes on. but shes always really sweet


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello! Molekage-san! 

Ranma 1/2!!! Shampoo is soooo cute.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

shampoo is kind of annoying imho.  but shes pretty awesome, and cat shampoo is cuter tha p-chan


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

yes, she could be annoying but she's really cute. 
by the way, as far as I can remember, she's the one with the kissing something, right???....... you see, Ranma 1/2 was shown here when I was around 11 or 12 years old...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

kissing something? what do you mean?

the kiss of death perhaps? when she kisses a girl, she chases that girl to then ends of the earth to kill her. when she kisses a guy, she intends to marry


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, yes. The kiss of death. Poor me. I was able to watch only a few eps. 
And I would really want to read the manga. As what I have told you, Ranma 1/2 is on the list of mangas I wish to read... 
I have been into mangas just lately...


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

could you give me a link? then I could just bookmark the page so I may be able to get back to it once I have time... Super thanks!!!!!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

no problemo.... here you go!


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

ah, at MSN... This is where I also got to read a page or two of the FMA manga. Sugoi!  Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

no problem. ranma to the masses is my motto 

i need to buy more volumes...


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

hihi.... 

hope you can get more volumes!

by the way, I see that those scans are colored... I thought mangas were black and white? or VIZ comics just colored it?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

let me check. its possible that fans wanted to make it look better. i doubt that the stuff on hte MSN group are real viz manga


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

I dunno,, the quality of the coloring is quite something that couldn't be done by a person alone...


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

hm, it seems like its only done in the first volume. the other volumes don't have it


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh..... I see...... I'm on page 41... It's really hilarious... 

oh oh... Mole-san, I've got to go now.... 
bye bye! 
Take care!


----------



## Molekage (Jul 20, 2006)

hey furin! i need to go to lunch, i'll see you later! keep reading ranma!


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows if the manga chapters where Nabiki is Ranma's fiancee for a little while were animated?


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

sorry neko, i don't know. i can tell you that its NOT in 1-6 , 21 or 26-33 

oh, you have sig! maybe after i make ru-chan a sig, if you have a request, i wouldn't mind >_<


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd love to have a picture in my sig, but I have never figured out how to actually put one there.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

oh, you can go to user control panel, and then go to modify signature. are you familiar with bbc tags? its kind of like html


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know, but I'll figure it out sometime this summer.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ok. just let me know if you need help, ok? or you don't need to let me know if you don't want to 

you should put something ranma-esce


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll let you know, thanks. 

When I figure it out I definitely will have something ranma. Manga Ranma/Akane would be so cute. I wonder if there are any livejournals for Ranma that make icons to use.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

oh, i'm sure they do. if you are good at photoshop, slapping a sig together is easy. otherwise, some members will do it for you. i did nu-chan's and i'm planning to do one for ru-chan when my creative juices start flowing. tonight i'm  at an extremely creative low. argh. thats what i get for overexerting myself in terms of creativity.


----------



## DKFize (Jul 21, 2006)

Does Akane ever find out that Ryoga is P-chan!?!?!?


----------



## nekocat17 (Jul 21, 2006)

I really want to try making a sig, but I don't even have photoshop, I'm meaning to download something similar though and see if that works. 

I really need to get log off, so night Mu-chan!

No she doesn't ever find out he's P-chan. I think she gets suspicious once but I'm not sure.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 21, 2006)

ok, see you neko! great talking with you

@dkfiz, to my knowledge.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



NOPE!


----------



## rdrunr78 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello again, everyone.  I've started watching Ranma and, so far, have seen the movies, all the OVAs, and am about in the middle of season two.  (I took time out for a while to read Furuba, and instantly liked it so had to read all of it.)  Does anyone have or know where I can get the ballad of Ranma and Akane?  I LOVE that song.  And I liked the Christmas OVA.  I'm not very fond of the voices, though.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

rdrunr78 said:
			
		

> Hello again, everyone.  I've started watching Ranma and, so far, have seen the movies, all the OVAs, and am about in the middle of season two.  (I took time out for a while to read Furuba, and instantly liked it so had to read all of it.)  Does anyone have or know where I can get the ballad of Ranma and Akane?  I LOVE that song.  And I liked the Christmas OVA.  I'm not very fond of the voices, though.




I'm glad you read furuba.  It's a great series.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah, amen to that. practically all the ranma fans seem to enjoy furuba


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 30, 2006)

lol that seems to be true for a lot of people.    Especially, everyone we have met on this forum.


----------



## Molekage (Jul 31, 2006)

rd, did you get the song? do you want any others?


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jul 31, 2006)

I also love Furuba!  Though I've only read vols 1-3. And watched some of the eps of the series..


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 31, 2006)

long time to i was in this thread,  i wonder you can give link of anime of Ranma 1/2 

thank you in advance 

i will planning to buy it novel , i am currently 28 vol. but what is number of last vol.  

i need to know becasue i will planning to buy bookcase , i have so many novel in differnet genres ( i am shame  i have almost 200 novels)


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jul 31, 2006)

i dont want to download it but i want to know how many vol. in complete 

i am not sure , it will be 35 vol. is end of novel  since i am not sure about it


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 2, 2006)

kool.  where do you get your furuba scans?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

stop tazmo. but they servers are slow as hell.

if you check the kyo x tohru fc, yachiru posted some other site. i don't remember off the top of my head


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 2, 2006)

ok, thanks.  do you know if ch 131 is going to be the last one?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

heavily speculated yes, but no official world. we'll find out in a couple days


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

We always come back to furuba in the Ranma thread.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah... now we just need to grab ru-chan


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol, yep.    I still need to catch up on ranma.  I want to read through to the end.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

what volumes do you have now? i'll bet you have more than me, lucky


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I still only have through 12.  I have been spending money elsewhere recently.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

ah, i see. whats your favorite volume so far?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually, I liked the volume that took place at the beach.   I can't remember which one it was.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

5 i think my favorite is 30  soo much ranma x akane


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Obviously, I haven't read anywhere near that volume yet.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

the only difference between where you are and there is that ranma and akane like each other a lot more , so if you want...


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I need to catch up.  

You're almost at 3000 posts!!! I can't believe we joined a couple of months apart and our posts are that far apart.  But, I guess I didn't actively start posting til I started chatting w/you are ru-chan in the furuba thread.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i'm a loser nu-chan 

i used to post a lot on the one piece subforum. every time there was a new thread i'd post. i post less frequently there now.

i also posted a lot on fmp and e7 threads when they were still active. and the ranma thread when nekocat was on.

also, battledome


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Peanut was trying to get me to post in the battledome, but don't think I have ever even been in that thread before.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

its a good way to rack up posts, like the food court used to be. its mindless opinion most of the time. it can be fun as long as you stay away from debate. debates over forums are extremely retarded imo

we got another member in ranma fc btw


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think anyone actually ever convinces anyone else.  

Another member?  *checks on Ranma fc*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

sigh, we still need more people in both ranma and takahashi fcs. i'm tempted to demote one of the coowners and add you as coowner, nuri.

volume 35 is out


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool.    I'm thinking of taking peanut off as a coowner of luffy fc and adding you.  I can't remember when he last posted.  I think I could change it, and he wouldn't even realize it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

alrighty then, i'm going to go ahead and make the change. you are the one who has helped me keep this thread alive and that fc alive. to nuri!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks.  

I'll add it to my sig.  You can be my new co-owner too.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

really 

thanks nuri! what would i do without you? you made this forum fun


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, done.    You are officially a co-owner now.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

thank you nuri! you're so awesome

i'd rep you but i'm tapped out :sweat

did you ever get around to watching more ranma?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

lol, not yet.  I'll get around to it eventually.  I keep meaning to, I think I would enjoy the anime.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 2, 2006)

i'm sure you would. its really fun to see the stories you read animated


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 2, 2006)

I have only seen bits and pieces of the anime.  I'll get around to downloading it eventually.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to buy the boxsets for the anime sometime. The manga is better, but the anime is really good too. The very first few episodes seemed kind of slow though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

the whole first season is basically just the first volume 

hey ku-chan!


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey mu-chan!

They were really slow on the first season and added a lot a stuff in. It seemed when they speeded it up they made it more episodic.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

the first season was most connected, definately. though i like the other style better, ranma's major flaw was being too inconclusive, imho

but its still the best


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, definitely the best. I wonder why they didn't animate the last couple volumes when they made the oavs.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 3, 2006)

they really should have furinkin.com says they were planning on it, but it just never happened


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 3, 2006)

Really? That's too bad, I always hate not seeing the end of a series animated.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 3, 2006)

I was aggravated with that too.  I would have loved to have seen the last page of the manga animated.  Or better yet, they could have changed the ending to something more definite.  They've done it to other stuff, why not Ranma?


----------



## Tyler Loveless (Aug 4, 2006)

seta101 said:
			
		

> Right... where's the Ranma 1/2 thread? Ranma fans... I know you're out there. If there's enough, maybe we'll do a fanclub, if there isn't one already.


Yes good manga, love it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

good. the more ranma fans the better


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello!  *rushes to get ranma manga goodness*


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

hey furin, lets draw some ranma fanart sometime


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

Ooooooohhhh great idea!!! Yes, sure!  I really love Takahashi-san's style! And of course the humor in Ranma!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

got any good ideas? i was thinking ranma as naruto ninja going "henge no jutsu" and akane pouring water on him


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

thats pretty good! No, I mean, that's great!  hmmm....Nyaha. since I'm currently reading chapter 4, How about Kuno rock lee-style?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

oh... no... oh... man...

that would be HILARIOUS 

have you seen the ones with kuno's dad? how he wants to give him the bowl cut?


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

not yet.... sorry... But I'm really enjoying this chapter...


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

ok, awesome. thats a terrific idea because it makes story sense...

maybe ranma as inuyasha and inuyasha as ranma? but that would look almost the same


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah. the only difference would be an inuyasha with a pigtail and a ranma with doggy ears and long black (or white) hair... .... 

 I can't laugh out loud because everyone here's sleeping....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

Kamioto Furin said:
			
		

> yeah. the only difference would be an inuyasha with a pigtail and a ranma with doggy ears and long black (or white) hair... ....
> 
> I can't laugh out loud because everyone here's sleeping....


qft

i wonder who akane could be cast as, but shes often draw wearing something weird. theres this one chapter cover where shes in this cow costume @_@


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

qft?

haha! Akane in a cow costume? That I gotta see....


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

i think if you google for akane tendo it should pop up...

qft = quoted for truth


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 4, 2006)

oh... thanks!  

*Spoiler*: __ 



 *rushes to OP forums*


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't recall akane in a cow costume.  I do recall her being mistaken for a cow probably by Mousse.  I know she was mistaken for her stuffed pig.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 4, 2006)

dang it. i can't find it. i'll post it when i do


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 7, 2006)

So I have recently discovered manga by yu watase.  I like fushigi yugi and alice 19th, but am having a hard time finding the alice 19th in bookstores.  Guess I'll have to order it.  I plan on checking into ceres as well.  It seems like, unlike many current manga, watase has a story idea, develops it, then ends it.  It doesn't appear to be dragged out.  After ranma, inuyasha, naruto, and bleach (I love them all, but still...) its refreshing.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

yu watase, eh. nvever heard of him. but i'll check it out eventually


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 7, 2006)

I like Yu Watase too.  I have read a lot of her series.  Our local bookstore carries just about all of her work in stock.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 7, 2006)

forgot to ask, do you just like my ukyo sig? 

i figured i needed a ranma sig at some point


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

I like it.  It looks good.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

nu-chan if you ever want another sig let me know

you don't have to get it from me of course. rap and tsuuga can make cool sigs.

i picked up another one of miss takahashi's work over the weekend, the maison ikkou. its awesome


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the size and everything for the one you made me.  If you ever want to make me another I'll take it.  

As for maison ikkou, I haven't read it yet.  I've looked at it before and couldn't tell if I would like it or not.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

its feels similar to ranma, but seems more romantic. much more romantic. i like it, its funny


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll have to read it sometime.  I'm getting caught up on D.Gray Man right now.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really like Maison Ikkoku. mu-chan did you just get the first volume?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

i have the second on on me as well 

haven't read it yet

and its the awesome ku-chan!

d. gray man?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

D.Gray Man summary from wikipedia:



> The plot revolves around Allen Walker, an exorcist, in the midst of an imaginary 19th century Europe. Allen is a member of the Dark Religious Organization, which contains exorcists, connected with Vatican. The mission of the Dark Religious Organization is to stop The Earl of Millennium, an evil demon-like entity intending to cleanse the world by destroying all the humans in it in the manner of Noah's great flood.
> 
> The exorcists themselves are special people gifted with compatibility with Innocence, divine substance created in the ages past to combat the Earl's minions, the Akumas. It is said that there are exactly 109 units of Innocence scattered around the world. Once an Innocence finds its compatible person, it will evolve to become a weapon to fight the Akumas.
> 
> More villains also appear along the way. There are higher level akumas, with greater power, skill and wit.



It's another shonen jump title.  I just started reading it.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

sounds kinda like chrno crusade. is it awesome?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

So far I like it.  I don't think I'll become obsessed over it like Furuba, One Piece, and Naruto.  But, still worth reading.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

ah ok. i might try try the thing RD did first


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

She's good.  I have some of her work too.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

which one would you recommend first?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

Fushigi Yugi is good, and easy to find.  It was also her longest running manga at 18 volumes total.  Alice 19th and Ceres are both good but, I didn't like them as much as fushigi yugi.


----------



## nekocat17 (Aug 8, 2006)

I just saw fushigi yuugi and it was really good. Now I want to see more of the author's series.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 8, 2006)

You can read Fushigi Yugi:  Genbu Kaiden.  It is like fushigi yugi, with different main characters.  But, check out her other stuff too.   Absolute Boyfriend is good too.  Different than fushigi yugi though.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

is there someplace online where i can get it?


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm such an idiot. I love absolute boyfriend. It was the first one of hers that I started reading, but I didn't realize it was Yu Watase who writes it. As far as it being online, I, who am apparently not the best manga search artist in the world, cannot find it. I really wish I could. I like fushigi yugi. It is good, but so far I prefer alice 19th to it, and Alice 19th only has seven volumes, so it's a quicker read.


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Aug 8, 2006)

Who started the Ranma thread and didn't tell me, the crazed fan who's been reading every single volume that's come out to the USA?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

some dude who doesn't really post anymore. but me and my friends were responsible for keeping it alive 

hi! ranma is awesome, ne?


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 8, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> yu watase, eh. nvever heard of him. but i'll check it out eventually


Yu Watase is a girl, Mole-san. And yes, I like her works. Though I've only seen the Fushigi Yugi series. And read something about Ayashi no Ceres.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

oh. ok. oops!

hm... i'll give it a go after i track down maison ikkoku


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 8, 2006)

YAY!!! more and more mangas are being added to my list!


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

i have too much anime to watch right now, and not enough ranma manga to read. more bunches of ranma, ebay


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 8, 2006)

YAY! More animes! I'm into Galaxy Angel, Chrono Crusade, One Piece and Rockman.exe now.... More mangas!!!!! Ranma, One Piece, Full Metal Alchemist, Furuba, ......


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

you NEED to check out full metal panic 

i'm doing chrono crusade too! but its something i can only watch one at a time. its too depressing 

not like ranma and maison ikkoku


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 8, 2006)

Full Metal Panic was once shown here.... but I didn't get interested in it.... How about the manga?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

ican't really find the manga anywhere @_@

but if you have bittorrent, i know a place to get it. i promise you FMP is awesome :3, but its better to start with the second season


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 8, 2006)

Nah... Sorry but I don't have BitTorrent.... hmm, I'll ask someone I know who is also a big fan of FMP... and I'll also inform you if he knows a site where we could get the manga.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet!  thanks furin!

fmp is like ranma


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeahhh.... I remember that big-mouthed, blue-haired girl and souske... hehe XP


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 13, 2006)

Ranma 1/2 is undoubtedly one of the greatest manga of all time. It's what got me into the genre.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 13, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> ican't really find the manga anywhere @_@
> 
> but if you have bittorrent, i know a place to get it. i promise you FMP is awesome :3, but its better to start with the second season



News article on it.

Ignore the hentai in the address, while the site is primarily aimed at that, the part I linked to is a scanslation of the original 38 volumes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2006)

Ya this manga series is definatly a classic IMO.
I started reading and couldn't stop finished the whole series in about 3 weeks.
Very nice.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAHHHH go ranma.

favorite pairings?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 14, 2006)

Ranma & Akane


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

you win! 

me too. SO CUTE


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 14, 2006)

Tim811 said:
			
		

> Ranma & Akane




Ya i go with that too.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 14, 2006)

RanmaXAkane is the best! I'm gonna get a job with viz and talk them into doing another movie or something.  I really want that tied up


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

rdrunr78 said:
			
		

> RanmaXAkane is the best! I'm gonna get a job with viz and talk them into doing another movie or something.  I really want that tied up



lol, good luck with that.  

Maybe someone needs to take Rumiko Takahashi into doing another volume after she finishes Inuyasha.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

amen to that. we should start an internet fundraiser


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

I would be happy with just maybe a special single issue.  Kinda like Rurouni Kenshin did.  

I wonder if she is going to do another series?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

is inuyasha ending soon?

she should do.. .ranma 1.5


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2006)

It's getting really close.  It depends on how much she drags out the ending.  A lot of stuff has been happening recently.


----------



## Molekage (Aug 14, 2006)

ah, ic. has she made any indication of making anything else?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 15, 2006)

Not that I have heard about.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 15, 2006)

when it does end, you will have to tell me how it ends.  that will determine whether i finish reading it.  But, since we know how ranma ended, and that she likes those hanging endings, what do you want to bet that nothing will be resolved?


----------



## Molekage (Aug 15, 2006)

don't tell ranma's ending to nu, i don't think shes read it yet 

she resolve maison ikoku well i'm told


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, nuriel.  Didn't mean to give anything away.  I've been getting aggravated with endings lately.  When a manga is finished in japan but not here, I look up the endings.  There seem to be a lot of manga out there that don't have the kind of endings that I want, and that bothers me because I know that I am right in all things


----------



## Molekage (Aug 16, 2006)

i agree rd. 
*Spoiler*: _for rd re:ranma ending_ 



ranmas ending should have brought more closure. i loved it up to the wedding scene. she REALLY should have skipped the whole silly part and then got them married, and then timeskipped to when they are happy. i think that type of ending is better for that kind of manga. 

but the ending was VERY fitting considering it was ranma. but i want more


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 16, 2006)

rdrunr78 said:
			
		

> Sorry, nuriel.  Didn't mean to give anything away.  I've been getting aggravated with endings lately.  When a manga is finished in japan but not here, I look up the endings.  There seem to be a lot of manga out there that don't have the kind of endings that I want, and that bothers me because I know that I am right in all things



No worries rdrunr.  I spoil myself all the time.


----------



## rdrunr78 (Aug 20, 2006)

I feel the same way, molekage.

for Molekage re: ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the ending but not as the ending, ya know. I think it fit the story really well, but when you realize that is the ending, and after all that time, neither has intentionally told the other how they feel, or even so much as kissed (and when he's a cat doesn't count), it feels like a ripoff.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 20, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> YEAHHHH go ranma.
> 
> favorite pairings?


Ranma X Akane!!!! x2 x2 x2 x2!!!  Sorry for that... :sweat


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

There's an ending to the Ranma series? I didn't know that. I thought it was still going.
-grumbles-


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

unfortunately, yes 

stupid inuyasha


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh no! Ack! I didn't know there was an ending! What volume finishes the series??


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

38... but i'm told 36 in USA @_@


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Wtf? 36 in USA, but 38 for realz? They better make those other two in English or I'm hiring a translator and buying the last two from Japan!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

apparently some of the volumes were bigger in the US release than in the jap. same stuff, but less books @_@


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry to interrupt you but I'm onto chapter 2. HILARIOUS!!! Really... Takahashi-san's very brilliant... 

*back to the manga depot*


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

good job furin!!


----------



## Aadi Kiribayashi (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh, trust us, it gets ten fold better later on. You'll be shaking with laughter.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

pretty much. it becomes uber after a while.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm already shaking now Aadi Kiribayashi-san! 

*@_@ Look! It's Ryoga!!! *
*Rushes back to read*


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

you mean P-CHAN! 

silly akane


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

Mole, I finally bought some more ranma.  I'm up to volume 12 now.  

I still haven't watched the anime yet though.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

what ep?

maybe i can help you upload?

and i need to get more ranma but ebay has bad deals


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

thats so cool nuri! 

do you get that big of a discount?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

I get 1/3 off.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

thats terrific!

what do you do? maybe sweep like genma for tofu


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

That job it easy.  All I do is help people pick out books to read.  And ring them up.  I have taken over the manga section.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

do you get to read some when you have free time ?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

No.  They won't let us do that.  It would be too hard to help people.  I would be like "okay, just let me finish this page and I'll get that for you."


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

ah, yeah, that would be really bad

did you ever get to read ikoku btw?


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

ikoku?  Which one is that?


----------



## Molekage (Sep 1, 2006)

maison ikkoku. can't spell XD

its pretty ranma-esce


----------



## Nuriel (Sep 1, 2006)

Not yet.  I was going to pick up the first volume but, we didn't have it.  I had to order it.  So, I won't get it until next week.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 7, 2006)

*bump*

just got volume 24, and dang is that one a good one. tons of ranma x akane


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

I forgot about this thread.  Thanks for the bump mole.  

Shouldn't the last volume be coming out soon?  Or is it already out?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 11, 2006)

no prob nur-chan!

release november 15


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks mole.  

I'm still no where close to that though.  I have a long way to go.  

I was working my part-time job at the bookstore last weekend and talked someone into buying every volume of ranma that was out.  I was shocked.  It was like 380.00 total.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, thats why i go for ebay :sweat


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

It does get pricey quite fast.  That's what I don't want to think about with one piece.  That will be an expensive investment when I'm done.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 11, 2006)

oh, do you buy viz's one piece?

also, do you like my new sig/avy combo?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

I do buy it.  I have 1-12 right now.

I love your sig/avi combo.  I noticed it yesterday.  Very nice.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 11, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

I like the manga look.  It looks a bit classier, if that makes sense.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah, you are right... anime has too little kyo tohru for my taste...

i need to start collecting furuba after ranma!


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 11, 2006)

I have more furuba than I do ranma.  I still need to watch the ranma anime.  I'm so far behind the times here.....


----------



## Molekage (Oct 12, 2006)

it ok nuri-chan! you can do it!

anime is not as good as manga tho


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a vacation coming up.  I should probably watch it then......


----------



## Molekage (Oct 12, 2006)

have you downloaded it all yet?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

scan of the page

thats my current level of coloring...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 12, 2006)

The anime? Thats a big file.....takes a while and its only MQ


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

How many episodes was the first season?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

~26 or something. but its mostly just the first three volumes


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

Really?  They stretch 3 volumes to 26 episodes?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah, one of the biggest complains of the anime is that that the really streched things out.

but then again you get stuff where one volume gets only two eps.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

It doesn't get boring though, does it?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

no, i don't think so. its still really good 

i think they only go to about volume 16 or so tho


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

so, it probably doesn't end in a very good spot then does it?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

nope, it really doesn't. have your met ranma's mother?


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

No, not yet.  When does she show up?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _anime ending spoilers_ 



not sure the volume, but the last anime ep is when she shows up


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

oh, I see.  Now, is that where the anime ends?  Or the ovas?  Didn't they do a regular series, then ovas later???


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah, ova has some really really late stuff in there. some as late as volume 29 (thats when the ova ends)


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

So, they skip a bunch of stuff then?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah, but as you know ranma is fairly episodic even thought there is a lot of subtle character development over time. so it really doesn't hurt the plot too much. there are some AWESOME ranma x akane scenes in the ovas


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

Good to know.  Are the movies different from the ovas?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah, totally no manga basis for the movies. they are medocre at best, its generally like how one piece does 1 on 1 battles


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 15, 2006)

I see.  We have the movies at work.  I was thinking about getting them.  But, if they aren't worth it I won't bother.


----------



## Molekage (Oct 21, 2006)

i got 4 new volumes today 

i really like how they did the cave of lost love in the manga over ova ep.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, a Ranma 1/2 thread this large and I missed it...man, my Ranma-sense is slipping. 

Anyway, I enjoyed the movies. Sure, they aren't as good as any of the original arcs in the manga, but they can stand on their own two feet and deliver a good experience. 

As for the OVA's, I need to pick those up if only to see the Shampoo/Ranma fluff in the Reversal Jewel episode. I can make so many AMV's out of that one episode...


----------



## Molekage (Oct 21, 2006)

i liked the movies cause it was more ranma anime to watch 

the ova stuff was really good, but the manga definately does it a lot better imo


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah. The manga does everything better! The cursed mirror arc is something I would have loved to see animated, though. Anyway, the OVA's are the only Ranma anime thing I have left to get; I have all seven seasons on DVD. ^.^

Off on a tangent; there needs to be more alternate pairings fan fiction for Ranma 1/2. It's a shame that RanmaxAkane dominates the entire field. Even then, most of that is drivel that a two-year-old could put together. 

**looks through the last few pages of the thead; hides from the raving Ranma/Akane fans**


----------



## Molekage (Oct 21, 2006)

RANMA AKANE FTW 



have you seen the OVA's yet?


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 22, 2006)

Just bits and pieces from different AMV's. I've already seen the plotlines for them from the manga, though. How close are they to the original work? They didn't tone down the Shampoo/Ranma fluff, did they?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 22, 2006)

so i've never actually read that chapter

the ovas are really close to the manga. the shinosuke arc was virtually identical

to fill, random characters seem to come up more. ie, in the phoenix one, the phoenix reimprints everyday so that they could filler more (it attacks akane to fill maybe 5 mins of ranma saving her)


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh, so more was added to sate Ranma/Akane fans; great. Anyway, why haven't you read the chapter? It's the best ever! ^_^

...the best ever for Ranma/Shampoo fans...


----------



## Molekage (Oct 22, 2006)

cause i don't have the volume yet :sweat


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 22, 2006)

Molekage said:


> cause i don't have the volume yet :sweat


Er, no problem! Here you go.
  ...can that count as an early Christmas gift from me for the wonderful avy you made for me? >.>


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 22, 2006)

Molekage said:


> i got 4 new volumes today
> 
> i really like how they did the cave of lost love in the manga over ova ep.




Which 4 volumes did you end up getting this time?


----------



## Molekage (Oct 22, 2006)

8.9, 18, and.... 25


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryouga > all.
Movie 2 despite being utter fanservice was really good.  And man, they jumped the shark with new VAs.
Oh, and love the songs for Ranma Nibbun.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 22, 2006)

I need to get the movies.  It would be around $30 for me to get both.


----------



## Inuhitari (Oct 30, 2006)

Ive read the manga at school. It was the only manga i coud vinde in the libery so ive read it in mijn spare thime or when i was skipping history or gym classes. And now you guys tell me there is a anime. I can watch those to. Maby i've to skip mathematics as well. (lol)


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 30, 2006)

Inuhitari said:


> Ive read the manga at school. It was the only manga i coud vinde in the libery so ive read it in mijn spare thime or when i was skipping history or gym classes. And now you guys tell me there is a anime. I can watch those to. Maby i've to skip mathematics as well. (lol)



lol, it's nice that your school has manga in the libary though.  I never did at my high school.  How far into the manga have you read?


----------



## Molekage (Nov 2, 2006)

i just got volume 34!

it was aweeesome


----------



## Nuriel (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow,  there is only one volume after that isn't there?


----------



## Molekage (Nov 3, 2006)

two, actually

and then i got 23 today too. good stuff!


----------



## Loki (Nov 3, 2006)

I love ranma too,thay allways have thoes freking jokes !


----------



## Cy (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, does anyone know a good place to dl/read the manga? The place that I had been using (that ranma-hentai site that was posted last page) seems to have been shut down. Anyone know of any other places?


----------



## Molekage (Jan 1, 2007)

should have seen this like two months earlier

there is a msn group for ranma:


----------



## Ponko (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought the last volume that Viz released of the series. It is about time. I think I have been collecting the english releases for about seven years. It was one of the first series I started collecting. @__@


----------



## Molekage (Jan 1, 2007)

awesome. i've got only 1/3 of th series...

last volume is kawaii


----------



## Naruka (Jan 1, 2007)

Ranma is an awsome manga I have read all of Rumiko takahashi's manga, and I think Ranma is her second best series and her best series is Urusei Yatsura since the comedy is more slapstick and their is less of a love story


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jan 3, 2007)

i perfer hard copy , i have 1-32 but i have missing books is 27 and 33-36 left for me 

it is hard time imagine i buy in one year...


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jan 3, 2007)

One of my favorite manga. It's really funny and the slapstick humour is simply awesome.


----------



## Kurosaki (Jan 7, 2007)

I have just recently found this series and I love it. Turning into a girl by being splashed with cold water...poor Ranma. And I guess everywhere you go you find perverted old men.
That cracks me up.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jan 8, 2007)

Naruto said:


> I have just recently found this series and I love it. Turning into a girl by being splashed with cold water...poor Ranma.



It's very unique, ne? 
That's what caught my attention and also the comedy. ^_^

Drats! I haven't had any progress in the manga...


----------



## Happosii (Jan 8, 2007)

Well other then a few anime movies, Ranma 1/2 was the first anime i got into and well you can tell by my screen name that it is one of my favorite animes of all time. 

It kinda sucks though they stopped making hte dvd's a few years back and only place to find them would be amazon.com or ebay for loads and loads of money. 

I never did get to read all the manga's but i have started collecting them just another 30 to buy.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jan 10, 2007)

^Good for you then, Happosii.


----------



## Molekage (Jan 31, 2007)

i dig the name, happosai.

i'm still getting throught the manga. i bought azumanga daioh for a while instead of ranma, but i'm going to start buying the older volumes i don't have


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2007)

Ryouga should've ended up with Ukyo.  Akari and Konatsu are laaame.


----------



## Twirl (Jan 31, 2007)

Is the manga version actually good? I saw the anime; it’s fun, but I couldn’t really imagine it as a manga. Which is better? Does the anime follow the manga version of the story or are they different?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

Twirl said:


> Is the manga version actually good? I saw the anime; it?s fun, but I couldn?t really imagine it as a manga. Which is better? Does the anime follow the manga version of the story or are they different?



Lol the manga is AWESOME. I've only bought half of the volumes, though, due to several reasons.


----------



## bloodrave666 (Feb 9, 2007)

i'm half way through watching the anime, and i'm lovin it lol...thank god my friend happens to have them all on dvd


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 9, 2007)

Ranma 1/2 was the first subtitled anime i ever watched lol!


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 19, 2007)

Le bumpage!
Ranma fans! Come out!

Am I having a great time reading the manga. Oh hohoho. Kodachi and Ranma? No way!
I'm almost done with volume 3.


----------



## sheena (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah ranma 1/2 is really funny i'm all most finished with them to


----------



## Nuriel (Feb 1, 2008)

Kamioto Furin said:


> Le bumpage!
> Ranma fans! Come out!
> 
> Am I having a great time reading the manga. Oh hohoho. Kodachi and Ranma? No way!
> I'm almost done with volume 3.



I am up to volume 11 or 12 now.  And I just picked up the first season of the anime.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 11, 2009)

bump!?

one of the few oldschool mangas i've never read. i can remember watching the anime when i was kid but never finished it. 

i am going to marathon the manga in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 11, 2009)

That was part of the same reason why I decided to finally read it last year.   I was just surprised that I had never read it.  I ended up really liking it, I'm glad I read it.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2009)

The anime was actually more entertaining for me than the manga.  Well, seasons 1-4 the oavs and movies were epic.  After that, it's all manga.  Though I always hated that she paired the alternate love interests off with lameass side characters.


----------



## MossMan (Mar 12, 2009)

You guys are late to the party....this was one of my first forays into the world of manga WAAY back in Middle School!  I remember having my Mom drive me down to this ghetto comic shop to buy the latest volumes...I still have the paperbacks 1-21 printed in their original format, before they scaled back to a cheaper, smaller size.  Good times!  Lots of laughs.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ranma was badass. I saw the anime 1st when I was a kid. Then the manga got published then I bought it. Loved it. Ryoga was badass too. Loved the tragical comedy guy.

the ending was really nice


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 12, 2009)

Heh, i remember when i thought that this manga was the coolest shit under the sun. I must have reread the manga some 15 times.

Still a kickass laugh though, pretty awesome fights too.


----------



## CharLots (Mar 12, 2009)

Ranma was my first manga love. I still reread my favourite volumes today. The characters are all awesome and it still cracks me up every time, especially the panty robber granpa. In a pervert deathmatch between Happosai and Jiraiya, Happosai wins hands down.


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 12, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, i remember when i thought that this manga was the coolest shit under the sun. I must have reread the manga some 15 times.
> 
> Still a kickass laugh though, pretty awesome fights too.



I always loved how creative the fights were.  You know stuff like figure skating fights and watermelon fights.  They were just too wacky sometimes.


----------



## Batman (Mar 13, 2009)

Every Anime fan should be forced to read the first 5 volumes or watch the first 3 seasons of this show. It's so flipping funny and kewl.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 13, 2009)

haha the story is still so funny. i haven't forgotten on bit of it. 
kuno is still the same dork how i remembered him 

someone willing to tell me what the differences are between the manga and the anime?


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 14, 2009)

Omg I loved this manga. Rumiko's typical funnies, but I still cracked up at it so many times.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, this manga takes me back. I remember people would do Ranma vs. DBZ debates all the time. lol

Anyways, the ending left a pretty bitter taste in my mouth, but I figured Rumiko herself didn't know how to end the story. So many unresolved storylines. lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great series. I was hoping for the anime to continue but it seem is not going to happen.


----------

